# Holy crap Instant Pay/earning info is STILL down?



## MaximusMurkimus

It's been down since around 2 PM yesterday and you can't cash out nor see your earnings.

Not stopping us from doing RIDES though, how convenient


----------



## mikes424

Must be your account.
Just cashed out and immediately checked my balance with the bank. Money already there.


----------



## RoWode12

I have no problems. Do you have new app or old one? Have you tried on a computer or different device? What exactly does it say/do?


----------



## BLBorgia

MaximusMurkimus said:


> It's been down since around 2 PM yesterday and you can't cash out nor see your earnings.
> 
> Not stopping us from doing RIDES though, how convenient


Payments don't work on a daily basis since their app. "Upgrade." I dont trust Uber so I never drive when payments arent working. I try to avoid issues because their customer "support" is useless.


----------



## SweetSusie911

It’s still down. I’ve been online since 4 and haven’t seen a transaction yet. It just states “processing”.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus

SweetSusie911 said:


> It's still down. I've been online since 4 and haven't seen a transaction yet. It just states "processing".


Yep. This has been over 30 hours now. Literally one job Uber

There better be an extra payout over this like when the app was out before.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

I quit driving and went home. You can't show me my trips and pay I don't drive. I was being pinged constantly and declined about 30 rides straight. I logged in the passenger app and you couldn't get an Uber. Good, Uber lost a lot of money today and they deserve it.


----------



## El Camino

Same here. Stopped driving and went home. Dammit.


----------



## Westerner

It was real slow this AM but now isn't updating at all. Also can't see my last few rides on the desktop website as well


----------



## El Camino

Westerner said:


> It was real slow this AM but now isn't updating at all. Also can't see my last few rides on the desktop website as well


Same here. Stopped driving and went home. Missing a busy Friday night because I don't trust the new app not to cheat me out of my earnings.

Wondering if this is related to the million-plus power outages in the Carolinas? If so I guess I can be a little more understanding but uber ought to know better than to put their servers in hurricane-prone areas.


----------



## M138

Same issue here. It's been almost 3 hours. Did 2 trips and called it a night.


----------



## Carblar

Been down since noon..did a few trips but they aren't showing up. Funny though they can still send requests and collect from the customers though.

I agree w the other posters, don't post pay, don't drive.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus

I only went out today because I needed to hit a quest quota but stopped immediately once I hit it.

If they want to cockblock me out of instant pay then they can do it while I'm at home.

So on the website it's saying that one of my instant pay attempts went through the glitches while on the app it's the same balance as it always has been.

.........*sharp inhale*

Who do I gotta get mad at to make this right


----------



## rallias

MaximusMurkimus said:


> Who do I gotta get mad at to make this right


For an app bug? Phah!

I've been having like 4-6 times the ride volume on Lyft this last week... might be something to try?


----------



## Lessthanminimum

rallias said:


> I've been having like 4-6 times the ride volume on Lyft this last week... might be something to try?


Every time I pick up a Lyft Pax my car needs decontaminated. I really really hate everything about Lyft.

Uber is the Walmart of ridesharing while Lyft is the Big Lots.

My acceptance rate for Lyft is dropped to 8% because they never tell me how many miles it is to pick up a Pax and I'm not guessing.


----------



## SweetSusie911

I live too far away to just “go home” sooooo if anyone gets info I’d love to be informed.


----------



## Mrtgman

Same here. Got no requests all week and now today I got three so far and no info on pay. Thinking about quitting for the night.


----------



## Cbuser

MaximusMurkimus said:


> It's been down since around 2 PM yesterday and you can't cash out nor see your earnings.
> 
> Not stopping us from doing RIDES though, how convenient


Yeah...did 5 rides tonight and that update error shows up. I'm still 'processing'.


----------



## Rick P Smith

I did as most others have said. They can't show me what was earned, I don't drive for them. Lyft was busy for me this afternoon!!


----------



## brimack

Smae Here.. No Pay No Ride

The app also keeps changing my setting to delivery for Uber eats.I don't do eats. This happened 3 times and I had to cancel 3 deliveries.


----------



## Westerner

The new app worked fine for a week. Wonder if it got hacked somehow


----------



## M138

It sounds like this is effecting everyone. I can't believe how many drivers are out right now. I'm not driving until they fix this!


----------



## Philthy

Down yesterday for me but was up this morning. Then down again at 11am and still down.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF

It is down for me too. I did 15,rides to finish my bonus yesterday Thursday 9-13-18. While I was trying to complete it, I did notice at 8-9pm that there was issue with earning summary. It keep saying service issue ... Blah blah be patient while we are resolving problem. I'm used to that kind of typical large corporate response. But 1 whole day. If I can't see what I'm earning after each trip, then that seriously undermines their trustworthiness.

I wonder if it was a hack. I know I better get paid.


----------



## cangold

Same here, also Instant pay is down. So I quit for the night and went home. Hope Uber lost a lot of money.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF

cangold said:


> Same here, also Instant pay is down. So I quit for the night and went home. Hope Uber lost a lot of money.


If they lost money they just take more cut from us in future.. It's a bully mentality. That's why I can see uber as a zero sum end game


----------



## MasterDriver

Okay. So, it isn't just me. I had the same issue with Uber today that others in this thread reported: although it keeps track of the number of trips, as usual, there it is still processing the earnings and has been, apparently, all day. I thought my weekly total seemed low, but I didn't even realize today's earnings weren't displaying until late in the day. And I was actually pretty busy today, being the start of a weekend, etc. Mostly Uber, but some Lyft also. Looks as if tomorrow I'll drive primarily with Lyft, unless Uber has resolved the issue they're having.



El Camino said:


> Wondering if this is related to the million-plus power outages in the Carolinas? If so I guess I can be a little more understanding but uber ought to know better than to put their servers in hurricane-prone areas.


Are their servers really located in the Carolinas? In any case, companies tend to also have backup servers located in completely different regions from their primary servers.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF

Yes exactly. They're servers would be cloud based with major cloud provider.


----------



## Sunset runs

It's processing in Daytona all day too.


----------



## BigBadJohn

Have you noticed that it is only affecting those who frequent the uberpeople forum? Strange i tell ya....strange.....


----------



## ginseng41

Passenger app isn't working right for me either. I can't move the cursor around to see where other cars are


----------



## SweetSusie911

Well they lost another driver. Just went offline headed back to ETX. Stay safe out there. Xoxo



ginseng41 said:


> Passenger app isn't working right for me either. I can't move the cursor around to see where other cars are


 I had multiple riders with the same issue.



BigBadJohn said:


> Have you noticed that it is only affecting those who frequent the uberpeople forum? Strange i tell ya....strange.....


Surely not.


----------



## BigBadJohn

SweetSusie911 said:


> Well they lost another driver. Just went offline headed back to ETX. Stay safe out there. Xoxo
> 
> I had multiple riders with the same issue.
> 
> Surely not.


Well Obb just declared bankruptcy.


----------



## SweetSusie911

BigBadJohn said:


> Well Obb just declared bankruptcy.


Pardon??


----------



## BigBadJohn

Just jumping to conclusions. Nothing better to do at the moment.


----------



## SweetSusie911

Haha! Instead of giving me a heart attack, just download a game next time or something.


----------



## BigBadJohn

Actually, i might no be too far off base. If you research Obbs financials they have been losing hundreds of millions per year. So yes, essentially they are bankrupt. Sorry.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

BigBadJohn said:


> Actually, i might no be too far off base. If you research Obbs financials they have been losing hundreds of millions per year. So yes, essentially they are bankrupt. Sorry.


WTF is "OBB"? Someone asked earlier and nobody is answering.


----------



## jgiun1

I'm down also and ruining my motivation of picking up drunk people


----------



## tohunt4me

Technology Company !



MasterDriver said:


> Okay. So, it isn't just me. I had the same issue with Uber today that others in this thread reported: although it keeps track of the number of trips, as usual, there it is still processing the earnings and has been, apparently, all day. I thought my weekly total seemed low, but I didn't even realize today's earnings weren't displaying until late in the day. And I was actually pretty busy today, being the start of a weekend, etc. Mostly Uber, but some Lyft also. Looks as if tomorrow I'll drive primarily with Lyft, unless Uber has resolved the issue they're having.
> 
> Are their servers really located in the Carolinas? In any case, companies tend to also have backup servers located in completely different regions from their primary servers.


The Hamster stepped off the Wheel.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive

They are training us for the future where we drive for the promise of money, but never really get any.


----------



## tohunt4me

Mr. Sensitive said:


> They are training us for the future where we drive for the promise of money, but never really get any.


Others train also


----------



## jgiun1

I drove a bit Thursday and it was fine.....did this just happen today, like all day?

Mine won't even even give money earned....but they say my money is safe with this trusted company


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

Lessthanminimum said:


> I quit driving and went home. You can't show me my trips and pay I don't drive. I was being pinged constantly and declined about 30 rides straight. I logged in the passenger app and you couldn't get an Uber. Good, Uber lost a lot of money today and they deserve it.


You could always drive for ghetto Lyft. Make sure to turn on that fruity looking "Lyft AMP" to make extra tips.


----------



## jgiun1

wonderfulcarscent said:


> You could always drive for ghetto Lyft. Make sure to turn on that fruity looking "Lyft AMP" to make extra tips.


Dude....I did and got three in a row unsurged....love seeing the threats about acceptance as I let all three from let's say "same sex" clubs time out.

Ohh, I can't stand lyft and don't even want to give them my 50th ride this year.

I did get a 20 rides for 41 dollars...since Uber playing games I might try for it with LYFTER


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

jgiun1 said:


> Dude....I did and got three in a row unsurged....love seeing the threats about acceptance as I let all three from let's say "same sex" clubs time out.
> 
> Ohh, I can't stand lyft and don't even want to give them my 50th ride this year.


I think you meant to say unprime-timed.


----------



## doggerel

8 am. Still nothing.

If you want a good laugh, go to #uber on Twitter and read through the hundreds of complaints by drivers. Feel bad for the guys claiming to be sleeping in gas stations because of this. The Twitter feed is an ABSOLUTE SHITSHOW.


----------



## tominnc

MaximusMurkimus said:


> It's been down since around 2 PM yesterday and you can't cash out nor see your earnings.
> 
> Not stopping us from doing RIDES though, how convenient


I'm still showing rides from Friday afternoon as "processing"


----------



## jgiun1

The outage looks big and if makes you feel better, there's poor souls in lower Africa with outage also


----------



## tominnc

rallias said:


> For an app bug? Phah!
> 
> I've been having like 4-6 times the ride volume on Lyft this last week... might be something to try?


The first time I had a problem with this "processing" issue was Thursday, 09/13, my rides on Lyft tripled yesterday. (of course still have Uber rides from yesterday afternoon still "processing").


----------



## Dbo

It’s now saturday morning. My trips from yesterday are still processing. Earnings still $0


----------



## King Sofa

Same here. This is sh!t. I made most of my money on Lyft yesterday, but did 5 rides on Uber and can only guess what I made. Going out today. Will put a MUCH higher priority on Lyft rides today. Hopefully the bastards really do know the time and mileage of our trips. They are so slow and incompetent that all bets are off.


----------



## JGBungert

SweetSusie911 said:


> It's still down. I've been online since 4 and haven't seen a transaction yet. It just states "processing".


Still down as of Saturday Morning


----------



## Dbo

Uber made this new app with an advanced notifications feature, sending us constant news updates. Yet they say absolutely nothing regarding the current earnings outage that has been affecting drivers nationwide the last 2 days. I guess they are too busy trying to fix it and don’t have time to let us know what’s going on.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

jgiun1 said:


> Mine won't even even give money earned....but they say my money is safe with this trusted company


That note was composed by the Russian Law Firm of Ivan Takov Urpaisky


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

I'ves had such a miserable past 3 days. First, my tire goes flat Wednesday night after a trip 24 miles from home. Spare tire doesn't have enough air. I spend close to $100 on Uber/Lyft rides getting my car back home and repairing my tires. Friday afternoon my tire is finally repaired and I get my car ready to drive for the evening. Complete a few trips and Uber app isn't showing trip history and payments. FML


----------



## Drivesforfree

Carblar said:


> Been down since noon..did a few trips but they aren't showing up. Funny though they can still send requests and collect from the customers though.
> 
> I agree w the other posters, don't post pay, don't drive.


Yes, it seems very convenient that they can somehow still run requests but can't pay. I can't drive at all anyway because I have no money for gas even if I did why would I trust that the Uber app is capable of keeping track of fares? It's just outrageous they are basically expecting us to drive for free. My guess is that during this down time they are losing major business to Lyft and taxis



wonderfulcarscent said:


> I'ves had such a miserable past 3 days. First, my tire goes flat Wednesday night after a trip 24 miles from home. Spare tire doesn't have enough air. I spend close to $100 on Uber/Lyft rides getting my car back home and repairing my tires. Friday afternoon my tire is finally repaired and I get my car ready to drive for the evening. Complete a few trips and Uber app isn't showing trip history and payments. FML


I know just how you feel. It's getting harder and harder to even break even driving with uber. I wonder, are they trying to go out of business? There are some very fishy things going on with this company


----------



## Olen

I’m in Illinois and same thing here since the update of the app I can’t use instant pay. 
And I also really hate the new app :/


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Too long of a drive home.

Stayed and took the abuse. Horrable money, riders and tips. 

I get a 8 minute from downtown with no surge that changes plans and destination. 45-minutes and into the middle of damn nowhere.

I finally get back to downtown and sure enough its nearly vacant. 

All the time I have no idea what is being paid and if it is right.

I really hate Uber at this point.


----------



## BigBadJohn

Seems to be working now. Please return to your assigned seats. Thank you.


----------



## Irishjohn831

This is worse than when that Popeyes ran out of chicken after a coupon offer on Oprah or something like that. I gots to feed my kids



BigBadJohn said:


> Seems to be working now. Please return to your assigned seats. Thank you.


Not yet for me in New York. Can't cash out on instant pay nor is the earnings amount updated on app


----------



## Olen

BigBadJohn said:


> Seems to be working now. Please return to your assigned seats. Thank you.


Nope still not working lol


----------



## tominnc

BigBadJohn said:


> Seems to be working now. Please return to your assigned seats. Thank you.


Rides are showing but still can't get paid.


----------



## BigBadJohn

tominnc said:


> Rides are showing but still can't get paid.


I'm only paid once a week. I guess i won't know until Wednesday if all problems are resolved.


----------



## Jason zurro

Still down for me. Money shows up but instant pay is not cashing out


----------



## Drivesforfree

BigBadJohn said:


> I'm only paid once a week. I guess i won't know until Wednesday if all problems are resolved.


Thank you, that was quite helpful


----------



## Rick P Smith

Uber is spending too much time, effort, and money to get rid of the drivers who, for now, make them money. I understand having g to build and prep for the future but you need to remember the present! As of 10:25 central time still a glitch in the pay systems. Do I want to refer somebody to work for a company that has problems like this every other day, NO! Uber should not even be thinking about a IPO, they have too many problems that currently exist, and horrible apps replacing horrible apps. My opinion is that the future, right now, is not as bright as they think it is.


----------



## BigBadJohn

Uber, just driving ants crazy!!!! All part of the psychological experiment Uber conducts to see "what does it take to get drivers to abandon the rideshare platform". Even Uber is surprised at this point. It seems there's nothing, and i mean NOTHING they can't pull and yet, drivers keep coming back for more!!??


----------



## LyftNewbie10

Not me, but an incredible likeness:


----------



## BigBadJohn

BigBadJohn said:


> Uber, just driving ants crazy!!!! All part of the psychological experiment Uber conducts to see "what does it take to get drivers to abandon the rideshare platform". Even Uber is surprised at this point. It seems there's nothing, and i mean NOTHING they can't pull and yet, drivers keep coming back for more!!??


I typed above as i was getting ready to head out to my car in the Uber "Hypnotic Trance" that over powers my intelligence and common sense to begin yet another day of minimum wages and happy to do so. I think Uber is sending subliminal messages to us thru the app that keeps us oblivious to their mind control game. Now i must get moving before i upset the Uber gods.


----------



## Drivesforfree

BigBadJohn said:


> I typed above as i was getting ready to head out to my car in the Uber "Hypnotic Trance" that over powers my intelligence and common sense to begin yet another day of minimum wages and happy to do so. I think Uber is sending subliminal messages to us thru the app that keeps us oblivious to their mind control game. Now i must get moving before i upset the Uber gods.


I usually don't take requests for Uber eats but since I'm not getting paid and have no money for food, have the app on hoping for a request to a restaurant that I like so I can grab a sandwich



Drivesforfree said:


> I usually don't take requests for Uber eats but since I'm not getting paid and have no money for food, have the app on hoping for a request to a restaurant that I like so I can grab a sandwich





Drivesforfree said:


> I usually don't take requests for Uber eats but since I'm not getting paid and have no money for food, have the app on hoping for a request to a restaurant that I like so I can grab a sandwich


And if I get any complaints- please be patient while I resolve this issue within the next 10-20 years


----------



## nouberipo

Like others have stated....doesn't stop them from sending out non-surge surging pings to us nor can I believe that Uber is not receiving funds from the riders credit cards the minute the ride is over.....As for their rhetoric about trusting them that our rides and fares are safe, how can we believe them? If anyone really believes what Uber says has not been doing this long. There is Zero, I mean zero, credibility left when it comes to Uber. I see this as one of the most unethical companies out there and to trust that they will do the right thing and make sure that all rides/tips/fares are credited is too much to even consider.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Im waiting to cash out 500 i want to scream!!!

There ta go


----------



## Drivesforfree

I can completely imagine how frustrating that is. The worst part is the continued lies. The app has been saying it will be resolved within the next couple hours for about 24 hours for me. It's absolutely shocking that they can get by with this. As for the people that say they normally get paid at the regular paydate, good for them, but Uber has had this daily payout since I started and I rely heavily on it so I can put gas in the car to continue driving. They can't just change the rules with no prior notice. There is no other company that would get by with suddenly saying, guess what, we've decided to pay you whenever we feel like it.


----------



## doggerel

GammaRayBurst said:


> Im waiting to cash out 500 i want to scream!!!
> 
> There ta go


I got caught myself. Just paid car insurance and car bill. 7 dollars left. Can't even sleep stressing over this because my rent was due today. It's so embarrassing to have to tell her I'm going to be late. And now have to eat ramen for dinner. Thank you Uber, you are a wonderful partner in my time of need.


----------



## Drivesforfree

I feel ya! It's not only embarrassing but it makes us look like liars. I am continually late on my bills because of this and I think oeoppe have a hard time believing that uber could actually be fu**ing us like this repeatedly, what's worse is we sounds really stupid for continuing to put up with it. Everytime something like this happens I convince myself I will be better prepared but I can get a chance to get ahead from the last Vaseline free f**k over


----------



## Olen

I want to party but I can’t use my money lol


----------



## BigBadJohn

doggerel said:


> I got caught myself. Just paid car insurance and car bill. 7 dollars left. Can't even sleep stressing over this because my rent was due today. It's so embarrassing to have to tell her I'm going to be late. And now have to eat ramen for dinner. Thank you Uber, you are a wonderful partner in my time of need.


Ubers response: And who are you again? We don't seem to have any such person on our payroll. You must have us mixed up with another company. Best of luck in your search for income. Sincerely, Rohit


----------



## Herefortheweekends

I don’t want to drive today because of this is issue but going to say screw it because of the game at ATT stadium and all the after parties at TCU and west 7th I think there will be plenty of money to be made but still take that chance of not knowing how much. Also anyone else tried calling uber this morning and call can’t be completed?


----------



## Drivesforfree

Herefortheweekends said:


> I don't want to drive today because of this is issue but going to say screw it because of the game at ATT stadium and all the after parties at TCU and west 7th I think there will be plenty of money to be made but still take that chance of not knowing how much. Also anyone else tried calling uber this morning and call can't be completed?


I can't blame you for wanting to drive and take the chance. My whole town has been surging all day but I'm stuck home with no gas since I can't cash out my earnings. It's rare to get a chance to make real money but more and more lately I'm stuck from the Uber app messing up at exactly the wrong times. Why the hell don't they do whatever it is they do to f**k this app up on a damn Sunday night. I have to seriously wonder how this business got off the ground and have serious doubts of it lasting


----------



## Herefortheweekends

Drivesforfree said:


> I can't blame you for wanting to drive and take the chance. My whole town has been surging all day but I'm stuck home with no gas since I can't cash out my earnings. It's rare to get a chance to make real money but more and more lately I'm stuck from the Uber app messing up at exactly the wrong times. Why the hell don't they do whatever it is they do to f**k this app up on a damn Sunday night. I have to seriously wonder how this business got off the ground and have serious doubts of it lasting


I have to do it in situations like this but have you ever went and ran your card as credit at the pump some stations it will only take a dollar out and it won't completely come out until like Monday night/ Tuesday morning.


----------



## Drivesforfree

Herefortheweekends said:


> I have to do it in situations like this but have you ever went and ran your card as credit at the pump some stations it will only take a dollar out and it won't completely come out until like Monday night/ Tuesday morning.


Thanks for the idea, it's worth a try


----------



## Solid 5

Drivesforfree said:


> I can't blame you for wanting to drive and take the chance. My whole town has been surging all day but I'm stuck home with no gas since I can't cash out my earnings. It's rare to get a chance to make real money but more and more lately I'm stuck from the Uber app messing up at exactly the wrong times. Why the hell don't they do whatever it is they do to f**k this app up on a damn Sunday night. I have to seriously wonder how this business got off the ground and have serious doubts of it lasting


IMO if you can't drive because you don't have gas money, then you need to find another job that pays better. Not having $20 on hand is a pretty bad way to go through life.


----------



## Drivesforfree

Solid 5 said:


> IMO if you can't drive because you don't have gas money, then you need to find another job that pays better. Not having $20 on hand is a pretty bad way to go through life.


Wow, that's a great idea. You're pretty smart. You must be one of the geniuses helping to make this app the turd that it's become. 
Unfortunately I started this believing that I would get paid as promised and have only gotten further and further behind. No employee in any company anywhere should expect that they will continually get financially further behind while working. Easy for you to blame me for Uber f**k up though


----------



## Solid 5

Drivesforfree said:


> Wow, that's a great idea. You're pretty smart. You must be one of the geniuses helping to make this app the turd that it's become.
> Unfortunately I started this believing that I would get paid as promised and have only gotten further and further behind. No employee in any company anywhere should expect that they will continually get financially further behind while working. Easy for you to blame me for Uber f**k up though


I don't trust anyone with my money, plain and simple. Uber gives you 5 cashouts per day, I use all of them no matter how small the cashout is. Why should I let someone else....that isn't a bank......hold MY money?


----------



## KellyC

MaximusMurkimus said:


> It's been down since around 2 PM yesterday and you can't cash out nor see your earnings.
> 
> Not stopping us from doing RIDES though, how convenient


More like, "Holy crap, people are STILL driving?"

Uber drivers (including me) are the biggest chumps on the planet.


----------



## steveK2016

Lessthanminimum said:


> I quit driving and went home. You can't show me my trips and pay I don't drive. I was being pinged constantly and declined about 30 rides straight. I logged in the passenger app and you couldn't get an Uber. Good, Uber lost a lot of money today and they deserve it.


This and with instant pay down, half the ants couldnt afford gas. I was getting SURGE XL trips all night long. By around 1am my previous days trips registered, all looks fine. All surges paid, all no show fees paid, all toll paid. I still have a few early morning airport runs that preprocessing, but feel free to be paranoid, its helping with the surge!


----------



## Solid 5

KellyC said:


> More like, "Holy crap, people are STILL driving?"
> 
> Uber drivers (including me) are the biggest chumps on the planet.


I've stayed home the last 2 days. Granted I am in North Carolina, but away from the bad stuff. I could do Lyft or DoorDash or Postmates if I want, but I don't feel like get wet running in and out of my car. And in my area the people who use Lyft are for the most part slightly above gutter trash.



steveK2016 said:


> This and with instant pay down, half the ants couldnt afford gas. I was getting SURGE XL trips all night long. By around 1am my previous days trips registered, all looks fine. All surges paid, all no show fees paid, all toll paid. I still have a few early morning airport runs that preprocessing, but feel free to be paranoid, its helping with the surge!


How's the cashout working for you?

Glad you put a lot of faith in a tech company that is having tech issues.


----------



## steveK2016

Herefortheweekends said:


> I don't want to drive today because of this is issue but going to say screw it because of the game at ATT stadium and all the after parties at TCU and west 7th I think there will be plenty of money to be made but still take that chance of not knowing how much. Also anyone else tried calling uber this morning and call can't be completed?


Nah don't drive the Dallas Fort Worth area until this is 100% resolved!!! Show Uber that YOU are the boss!!!

#SayNoToEvilUber

#StandUpForWhatYouBelieveIn

#IWantMyXLSurgeTonight



Solid 5 said:


> I've stayed home the last 2 days. Granted I am in North Carolina, but away from the bad stuff. I could do Lyft or DoorDash or Postmates if I want, but I don't feel like get wet running in and out of my car. And in my area the people who use Lyft are for the most part slightly above gutter trash.
> 
> How's the cashout working for you?
> 
> Glad you put a lot of faith in a tech company that is having tech issues.


I dont need money, I have plenty in the bank. I don't live instant pay to instant pay.


----------



## Solid 5

steveK2016 said:


> Nah don't drive the Dallas Fort Worth area until this is 100% resolved!!! Show Uber that YOU are the boss!!!
> 
> #SayNoToEvilUber
> 
> #IWantMyXLSurgeTonight
> 
> *I dont need money*, I have plenty in the bank. I don't live instant pay to instant pay.


Hey I didn't know this guy drives for Uber..........


----------



## dirtylee

steveK2016 said:


> Nah don't drive the Dallas Fort Worth area until this is 100% resolved!!! Show Uber that YOU are the boss!!!
> 
> #SayNoToEvilUber
> 
> #StandUpForWhatYouBelieveIn
> 
> #IWantMyXLSurgeTonight
> 
> I dont need money, I have plenty in the bank. I don't live instant pay to instant pay.


Can I borrow some gas money? I already spent my plasma donation money.


----------



## steveK2016

Solid 5 said:


> Hey I didn't know this guy drives for Uber..........


Correction: I dont need money desperately enough that a few day delay in payout will make me lose sleep at night.

Don't worry, stay off the road out of principle. I'll take up the mantle of XL surges all night long!



dirtylee said:


> Can I borrow some gas money? I already spent my plasma donation money.


Sperm bank?


----------



## BigBadJohn

doggerel said:


> I got caught myself. Just paid car insurance and car bill. 7 dollars left. Can't even sleep stressing over this because my rent was due today. It's so embarrassing to have to tell her I'm going to be late. And now have to eat ramen for dinner. Thank you Uber, you are a wonderful partner in my time of need.


What more proof do we need that most everyone is NOT making any profit by driving for Ooby. At best, we make ends meet, but even that has become challenging. Can't cash out for even a day and were thrown into bankruptcy. And yet........here we are just waiting for that next dog biscuit to come our way.
Arf arf!!


----------



## Solid 5

steveK2016 said:


> Correction: I dont need money desperately enough that a few day delay in payout will make me lose sleep at night.
> 
> *Don't worry, stay off the road out of principle. I'll take up the mantle of XL surges all night long!*
> 
> Sperm bank?


Ummmm....since I live about 1000 miles from you, drive away!!!......make that paper!!!


----------



## dirtylee

steveK2016 said:


> Sperm bank?


Can't seem to find any "donation" sites. I may have to panhandle at Mockingbird & 75.


----------



## steveK2016

Solid 5 said:


> Ummmm....since I live about 1000 miles from you, drive away!!!......make that paper!!!


It's raining more than water tonight boys! Yeeeehaw!


----------



## Solid 5

steveK2016 said:


> It's raining more than water tonight boys! Yeeeehaw!


Hence why I have stayed home the last 2 days..........I'm rich like you obviously.


----------



## newDriver81

Uninstall the app


----------



## Drivesforfree

steveK2016 said:


> This and with instant pay down, half the ants couldnt afford gas. I was getting SURGE XL trips all night long. By around 1am my previous days trips registered, all looks fine. All surges paid, all no show fees paid, all toll paid. I still have a few early morning airport runs that preprocessing, but feel free to be paranoid, its helping with the surge!


This is exactly why Uber gets by with ripping some of us off. Your day will come



Solid 5 said:


> Ummmm....since I live about 1000 miles from you, drive away!!!......make that paper!!!


Nice to know some people Uber drive just as a hobby, what a lonely life that must be


----------



## goneubering

steveK2016 said:


> This and with instant pay down, half the ants couldnt afford gas. I was getting SURGE XL trips all night long. By around 1am my previous days trips registered, all looks fine. All surges paid, all no show fees paid, all toll paid. I still have a few early morning airport runs that preprocessing, but feel free to be paranoid, its helping with the surge!


This forum has a revolving door of sock puppets saying it's the end of the world for Uber.


----------



## Drivesforfree

goneubering said:


> This forum has a revolving door of sock puppets saying it's the end of the world for Uber.


Too bad it's not a forum talking about what wonderful experiences that we are all having by working for a company that does what it says it will


----------



## Solid 5

Drivesforfree said:


> This is exactly why Uber gets by with ripping some of us off. Your day will come
> 
> *Nice to know some people Uber drive just as a hobby, what a lonely life that must be*


No troll, this is my fulltime gig besides being a single parent. I don't need to go out and risk driving with knowing someone else is holding my money with no accessibility. So I'm staying home and spending time with my son. I easily have three other driving options but I choose to relax, taking "a day off".


----------



## Drivesforfree

Solid 5 said:


> No troll, this is my fulltime gig besides being a single parent. I don't need to go out and risk driving with knowing someone else is holding my money with no accessibility. So I'm staying home and spending time with my son. I easily have three other driving options but I choose to relax, taking "a day off".


Wow, another person in the world that thinks they are the only one that has kids. Shocker


----------



## Lessthanminimum

I see the trips and pay issues started again today. I was going to ignore it and drive but then this happened.

I was offline and a huge $12 surge opened up and I was right in the middle. When I went online Uber instantly removed the surge from my screen and I started getting pinged. Turned off the app and went home. FU Uber.


----------



## Uber Crack

I did 6 trips last night that aren't showing up. Another added issue to this is, I had an issue with one of my trips. To contact uber support about this issue I can't get into that trip. So as of now I've been unable to correspond about the trip issue. I hope it doesn't come back to bite me. Waits for one star irreversible rating for bogus bs.


----------



## steveK2016

Drivesforfree said:


> This is exactly why Uber gets by with ripping some of us off. Your day will come
> 
> Nice to know some people Uber drive just as a hobby, what a lonely life that must be


Lol . If you say so. Misery begets misery.


----------



## nouberipo

goneubering said:


> This forum has a revolving door of sock puppets saying it's the end of the world for Uber.


No not saying its the end of the world for Uber.....just wishful thinking and hoping that by writing in these forums some future investors will see the issues with this company. Not only that, as a researcher myself, I know content analysis studies are being conducted using the data from these boards thus the more that can be made transparent, from the views of those who provide the service (drivers) to the unethical practices and downright lack of any moral compass at Uber, the better. As for investors, there are fundamentals and technicals reviewed prior to investing and at the core are the drivers who impact both of those. The true impact will come the closer Uber gets to their IPO. That is when data from studies will start appearing in articles more and more. That is when the true face of Uber will become obvious.


----------



## goneubering

nouberipo said:


> No not saying its the end of the world for Uber.....just wishful thinking and hoping that by writing in these forums some future investors will see the issues with this company. Not only that, as a researcher myself, I know content analysis studies are being conducted using the data from these boards thus the more that can be made transparent, from the views of those who provide the service (drivers) to the unethical practices and downright lack of any moral compass at Uber, the better. As for investors, there are fundamentals and technicals reviewed prior to investing and at the core are the drivers who impact both of those. The true impact will come the closer Uber gets to their IPO. That is when data from studies will start appearing in articles more and more. That is when the true face of Uber will become obvious.


You're just engaging in wishful thinking if you think Uber investors care about or even think about drivers.


----------



## Ashriver

MaximusMurkimus said:


> It's been down since around 2 PM yesterday and you can't cash out nor see your earnings.
> 
> Not stopping us from doing RIDES though, how convenient


I would keep driving if I could cash out for gas, but... gone home waiting for instant pay to work. Then deactivating my account. I DONT TRUST UBER.


----------



## Drivesforfree

Thank you for that. I also hope Uber burns for these tactics. I was looking for a way to make some money while finishing my bachelor's degree to provide a better future for myself and family, not to be part of some experiment. Maybe I'll check into being the subject of actual experimental studies, at least they are required to tell you upfront what the side effects will be.


----------



## 140858

So they're building some type of new payment structure bs. I don't care I just need this to work, like yesterday.


----------



## Son of the Darkness

SweetSusie911 said:


> It's still down. I've been online since 4 and haven't seen a transaction yet. It just states "processing".


 The processing thing has been happening since I got the new app, but usually it's only a few minutes. Also it was more intermittent. I didn't sweat it, but now it's making itself at home.


----------



## Drivesforfree

Son of the Darkness said:


> The processing thing has been happening since I got the new app, but usually it's only a few minutes. Also it was more intermittent. I didn't sweat it, but now it's making itself at home.


On Wednesday, the new app wouldn't even allow me to log on, I thought no biggie, I'll make up for it later. Ha! How wrong I was


----------



## Son of the Darkness

HighDrive said:


> So they're building some type of new payment structure bs. I don't care I just need this to work, like yesterday.


 Where did you hear that?



nouberipo said:


> No not saying its the end of the world for Uber.....just wishful thinking and hoping that by writing in these forums some future investors will see the issues with this company. Not only that, as a researcher myself, I know content analysis studies are being conducted using the data from these boards thus the more that can be made transparent, from the views of those who provide the service (drivers) to the unethical practices and downright lack of any moral compass at Uber, the better. As for investors, there are fundamentals and technicals reviewed prior to investing and at the core are the drivers who impact both of those. The true impact will come the closer Uber gets to their IPO. That is when data from studies will start appearing in articles more and more. That is when the true face of Uber will become obvious.


 What is the true face of uber? *_curious_


----------



## tohunt4me

"


MaximusMurkimus said:


> It's been down since around 2 PM yesterday and you can't cash out nor see your earnings.
> 
> Not stopping us from doing RIDES though, how convenient


 "TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "


----------



## Son of the Darkness

Ashriver said:


> I would keep driving if I could cash out for gas, but... gone home waiting for instant pay to work. Then deactivating my account. I DONT TRUST UBER.


 I gotta get gas too. I don't wanna give them anymore of my money. They've made enough money raping the American economy for over a decade.


----------



## steveK2016

Ashriver said:


> I would keep driving if I could cash out for gas, but... gone home waiting for instant pay to work. Then deactivating my account. I DONT TRUST UBER.


Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Drivesforfree

What kind of person that works in customer service has this kind of attitude towards their fellow man?


----------



## Son of the Darkness

Drivesforfree said:


> On Wednesday, the new app wouldn't even allow me to log on, I thought no biggie, I'll make up for it later. Ha! How wrong I was


 This too shall pass.



Drivesforfree said:


> What kind of person that works in customer service has this kind of attitude towards their fellow man?


Fellow man? I'm sure working in customer service will squash that idea in under a month. The more people I meet in general, the more comfortable I am with the thought of the sun going red giant. Real talk.


----------



## edsar

MaximusMurkimus said:


> It's been down since around 2 PM yesterday and you can't cash out nor see your earnings.
> 
> Not stopping us from doing RIDES though, how convenient


Has anyone tried other services trying to help Uber drivers with "more supplemental and stable" income? I just signed up for one called 5starweekendtrip.


----------



## Lee239

Maybe they got hacked and all the money is gone. worky no payey.


----------



## 140858

To whoever asked me where I heard the news of uber revamping its payment processing: September 5 it was announced in the news that they were going to mock amazons payment processing. I news googled "uber".


----------



## BigBadJohn

This just in.........
Ubers recent payment debacle apparently was due to Ubers new intern "Jimmy". Seems Jimmy devised a temporary money making scheme that would generate 10s of millions of dollars in interest overnight simply by not letting drivers cash out their earnings. Jimmys plan went off without a hitch not so much as a revolt by driver's, exactly as Jimmy predicted.

Update!!!!!
It appears that Jimmy has launched Phase II of his dastardly plan which is a repeat of yesterday. Hey, if it worked once it will work again!!


----------



## Lee239

goneubering said:


> This forum has a revolving door of sock puppets saying it's the end of the world for Uber.


No but the fact that Uber has shown itself to be a shady company and drivers don't trust them speaks volumes.


----------



## Son of the Darkness

Lee239 said:


> No but the fact that Uber has shown itself to be a shady company and drivers don't trust them speaks volumes.


 Not really. It depends on who is complaining. Everyone's a victim. So you gotta sift through the entitlement. People are always gonna whine. No matter how good it is, it'll never be good enough.


----------



## tohunt4me

BigBadJohn said:


> This just in.........
> Urbers recent payment debacle apparently was due to Ubers new intern "Jimmy". Seems Jimmy devised a temporary money making scheme that would generate 10s of millions of dollars in interest overnight simply by not letting drivers cash out their earnings. Jimmys plan went off without a hitch not so much as a revolt by driver's, exactly as Jimmy predicted.
> 
> Update!!!!!
> It appears that Jimmy has launched Phase II of his dastardly plan which is a repeat of yesterday. Hey, if it worked once it will work again!!


----------



## goneubering

Drivesforfree said:


> Too bad it's not a forum talking about what wonderful experiences that we are all having by working for a company that does what it says it will


I drive. Uber pays me. I didn't sign up for wonderful experiences. Where did you get that idea? From the Uber tv commercials?


----------



## Drivesforfree

I got the idea that I would get paid from doing work because that has been my experience with every job I've had. Try not to be too surprised when not getting paid happens to you. Do you think you're immune to these "minor" technicalities? I used to think so before they started happening on a regular basis. 
Good luck


----------



## Lee239

Son of the Darkness said:


> Not really. It depends on who is complaining. Everyone's a victim. So you gotta sift through the entitlement. People are always gonna whine. No matter how good it is, it'll never be good enough.


When you do all the work, supply the car and gas and Uber keeps 60% of the fare that's a problem, a normal long haul profit is not good enough they have to overcharge the pax who doesn't want to tip because they had to pay higher than taxi prices and they think you are getting 75% of the amount.


----------



## Michael1230nj

I don’t know who said it’s no problem but I can’t see trips or access Instant Pay. The new app.


----------



## here2der

Lee239 said:


> No but the fact that Uber has shown itself to be a shady company and drivers don't trust them speaks volumes.


My biggest issue isn't really with the lack of InstantPay. Only thing I like about InstantPay is it usually takes only a few hours to actually show up in my bank account versus standard DD's clocking in at 2 full days for Lyft and 3 days for Uber.

Not being able to check trip earnings figures, toll compensations and actual tip amounts, when an actual tip amount is mentioned by pax is the big issue. Leaving all that up in the indefinate limbo ether with no ability to immediately call Poopber out on a potential issue purely on the basis of "trust"... feeling the need to timestamp screenshot every trip's wait time, start trip destination, distance, ET and final end trip time... yeah naw, mon.


----------



## Lee239

here2der said:


> My biggest issue isn't really with the lack of InstantPay. Only thing I like about InstantPay is it usually takes only a few hours to actually show up in my bank account versus standard DD's clocking in at 2 full days for Lyft and 3 days for Uber.
> 
> .


It's not instant anymore? When I drove over a year ago you would click on it and it showed up in your bank account like magic.


----------



## Teksaz

I'm sure Goober is nickel and dimeing us to death during hours and days of processing. A nickel here and a dime there from every ride and delivery equals millions on the backs of the drivers. Added to the, as said above, interest earned, rates slashed and reduced boost for Eats drivers, Goober is making out like a bandit and no one can do anything about it. They're sitting on about $300 of mine and I don't see them making much of an effort to get things fixed, and why would they when they can make millions doing nothing. As long as we drive and deliver, no need to fix it.


----------



## Forty4

El Camino said:


> Same here. Stopped driving and went home. Missing a busy Friday night because I don't trust the new app not to cheat me out of my earnings.
> 
> Wondering if this is related to the million-plus power outages in the Carolinas? If so I guess I can be a little more understanding but uber ought to know better than to put their servers in hurricane-prone areas.


Im in South Carolina. Drove for a few hours early yesterday before Florence hit my area. Yesterdays earnings showed around 11AM today. Instant pay still down. Not alone I see. However surge is up to 2.5, with the flooding and flying tree limbs and such. Yeah...no.



El Camino said:


> Same here. Stopped driving and went home. Missing a busy Friday night because I don't trust the new app not to cheat me out of my earnings.
> 
> Wondering if this is related to the million-plus power outages in the Carolinas? If so I guess I can be a little more understanding but uber ought to know better than to put their servers in hurricane-prone areas.


----------



## ShinyRooster

So will they compensate us for this bullshit? In honest i always provide great service for them and yet their third world toilet of a support system constantly ****s me, no ky, no pre drink or movie, just right on in. Nobody here should drive until this complete and utter bullshit is resolved. #****youpaymeuber .... This is a total shit show and there is zero reason for it. Answer your people uber? WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## ShinyRooster

Forty4 said:


> Im in South Carolina. Drove for a few hours early yesterday before Florence hit my area. Yesterdays earnings showed around 11AM today. Instant pay still down. Not alone I see. However surge is up to 2.5, with the flooding and flying tree limbs and such. Yeah...no.


Yeah bud be safe man! Screw uber currently they are not doing a damn thing or at least they wont report on how bad they have screwed up.


----------



## M138

Drivesforfree said:


> On Wednesday, the new app wouldn't even allow me to log on, I thought no biggie, I'll make up for it later. Ha! How wrong I was


I had the same issue. Couldn't log on for 2 days. By Friday, I was ready to reinstall the app. It magically opened. Little did I know it wouldn't calculate my earnings.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

Drivesforfree said:


> No employee in any company anywhere should expect that they will continually get financially further behind while working.


We are not their employees. Perhaps this is why Uber can launch all these planned, persistent technology outage.



Solid 5 said:


> I've stayed home the last 2 days. Granted I am in North Carolina, but away from the bad


Is everyone in NC doing fine? Stay safe!


----------



## BigBadJohn

Teksaz said:


> I'm sure Goober is nickel and dimeing us to death during hours and days of processing. A nickel here and a dime there from every ride and delivery equals millions on the backs of the drivers. Added to the, as said above, interest earned, rates slashed and reduced boost for Eats drivers, Goober is making out like a bandit and no one can do anything about it. They're sitting on about $300 of mine and I don't see them making much of an effort to get things fixed, and why would they when they can make millions doing nothing. As long as we drive and deliver, no need to fix it.


Agreed!! Just ask "Jimmy" the new intern!!!


----------



## steveK2016

Lee239 said:


> It's not instant anymore? When I drove over a year ago you would click on it and it showed up in your bank account like magic.


It's always been instant. He may have a cut rate bank thats screwing him over. By the time i hit cash out and go to my bank account, the cash it already there.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

How much you guys want to bet that we end up getting paid with gift cards or credit instead of direct deposit?


----------



## Drivesforfree

M138 said:


> I had the same issue. Couldn't log on for 2 days. By Friday, I was ready to reinstall the app. It magically opened. Little did I know it wouldn't calculate my earnings.


----------



## KMANDERSON

BLBorgia said:


> Payments don't work on a daily basis since their app. "Upgrade." I dont trust Uber so I never drive when payments arent working. I try to avoid issues because their customer "support" is useless.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus

I too am out of petrol. 

Thankfully a friend threw me a floatie so I can do Lyft.

I'm in college so money is tight as it is; if this were any other time of year then maybe I could've went a few days without cashing out but nope, had to happen now.


----------



## Drivesforfree

Thank you for that. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one having these issues. I'm on this forum to vent and getting really frustrated with people that act like it's somehow my fault and should magically have money from another source. Like I've said before, this isn't a hobby for me. I'm trying to make some money to get by while going to school but all these app issues put me further and further behind. It's so damn frustrating. And I keep thinking it can't possibly happen again yet it always happens again. I have 2 job interviews Monday and at this point I will take minimum wage because it will pay more than I'm getting from this hopeless nightmare


----------



## KMANDERSON

SweetSusie911 said:


> It's still down. I've been online since 4 and haven't seen a transaction yet. It just states "processing".


And you are still driving?


----------



## Jo3030

https://twitter.com/search?q=uber&src=typd&lang=en


----------



## touberornottouber

Jo3030 said:


> https://twitter.com/search?q=uber&src=typd&lang=en




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041005393672110081
LOL



> Hi! Our team is working on fixing this issue as soon as possible. In most cases, *instant pay will return to normal in a few hours.* Thank you so much for your patience.
> 
> 7:03 PM - 15 Sep 2018




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041085120034295810
So if it isn't working for most of us by midnight Eastern time then they are liars. Of course, what else would be new?


----------



## Drivesforfree

They are assuming we are having patience?


----------



## KMANDERSON

jgiun1 said:


> I drove a bit Thursday and it was fine.....did this just happen today, like all day?
> 
> Mine won't even even give money earned....but they say my money is safe with this trusted company


That what Bernie maddoff told his victims


----------



## HotUberMess

Haha looks like people are desperate for cash and starting to abandon Uber.. I’m seeing daytime, nonevent surges for the first time in a long time in my area.

Also I’ve noticed the Uber debit card (that I do not have) has been added to my cashout page so I’m gonna assume that change is what caused all this mess LOL

Edit: that haha is for Uber not the peeps who need cash


----------



## KMANDERSON

HotUberMess said:


> Haha looks like people are desperate for cash and starting to abandon Uber.. I'm seeing daytime, nonevent surges for the first time in a long time in my area.
> 
> Also I've noticed the Uber debit card (that I do not have) has been added to my cashout page so I'm gonna assume that change is what caused all this mess LOL


Surging like 2015 here in dfw


----------



## dirtylee

Jo3030 said:


> https://twitter.com/search?q=uber&src=typd&lang=en


Some pretty golden tweets on there.

 *Sandy Mizel*‏ @*sandy_mizel*

@*Uber_Support* @*Uber* SO NOW U SON'S OF *****ES FINALLY HAVE MY RIDES THAT I DID N MY ACCOUNT BUT I STILL CAN'T GET MY MONEY. ANY LAWYER WILLING 2 TAKE MY CASE OF *UBER* WITHHOLDING OUR PAY 2 THE POINT THAT I NOW HAVE NO MONEY 4 FOOD 4 MY KID AND WE R STARVING PLZ DM ME NOW! THEY'VE

5 replies 2 retweets 14 likes


----------



## HotUberMess

I’m good on money for now so I will be working this surge

TG I cashed out right before the black out


----------



## touberornottouber

> Just spoke with Uber support on phone after a TWO HOUR hold. *He said that for this week drivers will get paid by direct deposit.* So it looks like Instant Pay is seriously ****ed. And no answer if we'll be charged the direct deposit fee. @*Uber_Support*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041075472795398144
So, as usual, they are saying different things. Apparently this one CSR claimed that for this week drivers will have to wait for a direct deposit.

It feels to me that was the goal of this the entire time -- to delay payouts to drivers for a week...for whatever reason. The whole way this happened was just suspicious. I suspect they don't want to tell drivers that they won't get the money until Thursday because many would refuse to drive.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

dirtylee said:


> Some pretty golden tweets on there.
> 
> *Sandy Mizel*‏ @*sandy_mizel*
> 
> @*Uber_Support* @*Uber* SO NOW U SON'S OF *****ES FINALLY HAVE MY RIDES THAT I DID N MY ACCOUNT BUT I STILL CAN'T GET MY MONEY. ANY LAWYER WILLING 2 TAKE MY CASE OF *UBER* WITHHOLDING OUR PAY 2 THE POINT THAT I NOW HAVE NO MONEY 4 FOOD 4 MY KID AND WE R STARVING PLZ DM ME NOW! THEY'VE
> 
> 5 replies 2 retweets 14 likes


In terms of reasonability, it's stupid for anyone to threaten Uber with lawsuits over instant pay being down. Yes, it sucks, but no reasonable court would rule in favor of the plaintiff when we still get paid direct deposit every week. However, come Thursday, if Uber doesn't pay us via direct deposit in a timely manner that is an entirely different matter.


----------



## Rothgar

They've been sitting on my money since yesterday. It happened around 2 pm also. I'm in Gainesville, Florida. Does the screw up have anything to do with location?

I think a $100 apology would be in order.


----------



## touberornottouber

Rothgar said:


> They've been sitting on my money since yesterday. It happened around 2 pm also. I'm in Gainesville, Florida. Does the screw up have anything to do with location?


At first yesterday there were some reports in some areas that it was still working for some people. One said they were able to cash out on the website. Today however I have yet to read a single report from anyone anywhere who was able to cashout by any method. So I'm assuming it is a global issue now.


----------



## FreeSpirit

HotUberMess said:


> I'm good on money for now so I will be working this surge
> 
> TG I cashed out right before the black out


Same here.

I do see progress. The cash out button is now purple instead of grey...

ETA: no longer the case. Back to grey.


----------



## Drivesforfree

I'm in Indiana and it's been going on since yesterday, could be longer, idk cause the app wouldn't even let me log on Wednesday


----------



## newDriver81

HotUberMess said:


> Haha looks like people are desperate for cash and starting to abandon Uber.. I'm seeing daytime, nonevent surges for the first time in a long time in my area.
> 
> Also I've noticed the Uber debit card (that I do not have) has been added to my cashout page so I'm gonna assume that change is what caused all this mess LOL
> 
> Edit: that haha is for Uber not the peeps who need cash


I wonder if instapay works for people that have Uber's debit card.


----------



## Drivesforfree

newDriver81 said:


> I wonder if instapay works for people that have Uber's debit card.


No  it doesn't


----------



## touberornottouber

newDriver81 said:


> I wonder if instapay works for people that have Uber's debit card.


I have it. Still not working.

Though I do notice the balance for instant pay in the app now appears to be correct.


----------



## steveK2016

Rothgar said:


> They've been sitting on my money since yesterday. It happened around 2 pm also. I'm in Gainesville, Florida. Does the screw up have anything to do with location?
> 
> I think a $100 apology would be in order.


An apology because you have to wait til the end of the week to get paid like normal people do?


----------



## Drivesforfree

touberornottouber said:


> I have it. Still not working.
> 
> Though I do notice the balance for instant pay in the app now appears to be correct.


Mine is showing a balance but


steveK2016 said:


> An apology because you have to wait til the end of the week to get paid like normal people do?


Once again, this is not how Uber has told us things would work. If they are going to Change instant pay then people should be notified. Who are you to decide what day should be payday?


----------



## iheartuber

Update- still can’t instant pay but at least now I can see my ride info


----------



## FuberNYC

They have finally fixed it here in NYC, I can see today's earning now


----------



## FreeSpirit

FuberNYC said:


> They have finally fixed it here in NYC, I can see today's earning now


I have been able to see my earnings ...

Come on, Instant Pay. This is rather unnerving...


----------



## Yard dog

Yep 2:00pm trips finally processed. Tried cashing out, but got the standard please try back in 1-2 hrs. Was hoping to gas up and catch some trips. 4:00pm tried again, this time got the same message that was sent to the notifications. Oh well. Got a bottle of tequila. And Ramon soup. What else can one ask for?


----------



## Seriesfinale

steveK2016 said:


> An apology because you have to wait til the end of the week to get paid like normal people do?


Are you forgetting that normal people don't spend out of pocket for their jobs like we do?....


----------



## Lbibeachmom

I still can’t cash out

I notice trips not appearing about noon yesterday. I could have but chose not to cash out until all the fares appeared.
I also had a trip that needed to be refunded. The fare was $4.38.... today the trips missing are now showing and the refund was made. 
for -$6! Not the $4.38 
I emailed and received a generated a script response.


----------



## Invisible

touberornottouber said:


> Today however I have yet to read a single report from anyone anywhere who was able to cashout by any method. So I'm assuming it is a global issue now.


If you go to the Ubereats thread titled "Processing", there is one person who claimed to get paid today.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Since Uber is now partnered with the U.S. Government on a project they have made a short term loan to cover a portion of the budget deficit. Your patience in this matter is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Lol.....


----------



## 140858

Progress! From 1-2 hrs to "yeah yeah yeah we know we know youre stranded at the gas station now, but it's being fixed! You'll get it on Tuesday haha"


----------



## Mr. Yuck

And Ramon soup. What else can one ask for? 

Ramen soap? That's what I want for xmas.


----------



## UberRager113

I know these post are from yesterday, but at around 5 pm Friday (yesterday) I noticed for the third time in a row that my trips we're stuck in the process stage. At roughly 10:30 that same night my trips finally processed but BEHOLD!! My instant pay was saying there was an issue and to try again in 1-2 hours it's now 8:58 (Saturday) and wouldn't you know... ITS STILL SCREWED UP! I've been driving for Uber for going on 4 years now and I finally decided to get back to a CONSISTENT 9 to 5. If I even ever drive for Uber anymore it's only gonna be a weekend kind of thing. I just don't understand why they have so much trouble fixing this issue


----------



## Drivesforfree

Yeah, as if the issue itself weren't bad enough, they are lying about when it will be fixed. As others have pointed out, it's probably to keep us driving so they will keep making money. It's like a carrot on a stick.


----------



## goneubering

Drivesforfree said:


> I got the idea that I would get paid from doing work because that has been my experience with every job I've had. Try not to be too surprised when not getting paid happens to you. Do you think you're immune to these "minor" technicalities? I used to think so before they started happening on a regular basis.
> Good luck


You will get paid. This has happened before and it will probably happen again. Uber does 15 million rides per day worldwide so I'm surprised their system works as well as it does.


----------



## Drivesforfree

Considering those 15 millions rides equal billions of dollars they should have their shit together. Do you think you're going to get a bonus for spouting nonsense like that


----------



## goneubering

Drivesforfree said:


> Considering those 15 millions rides equal billions of dollars they should have their shit together. Do you think you're going to get a bonus for spouting nonsense like that


I have no inside information but I think they're probably subjected to many hacking attempts and maybe even dos attacks every day. Uber is a huge target.


----------



## Brian G.

goneubering said:


> You will get paid. This has happened before and it will probably happen again. Uber does 15 million rides per day worldwide so I'm surprised their system works as well as it does.


But to put back up and running takes days? I say it's hackers vs a computer glitch.


----------



## Drivesforfree

goneubering said:


> I have no inside information but I think they're probably subjected to many hacking attempts and maybe even dos attacks every day. Uber is a huge target.


----------



## Mighty Mo

I gotta say, I really do appreciate everyone packing it in and taking a night off.

Can always use more $$$.


----------



## Brian G.

Of course they are targeted every day but for this to last as long has it has isn't good. They need to hire smarter hackers maybe pay them more?


----------



## Drivesforfree

And you suspect this hacking only affected instant pay but not Ubers ability to continue to accept rides? Hmm? They are still making money while holding our money



Brian G. said:


> But to put back up and running takes days? I say it's hackers vs a computer glitch.


The app is running, instant pay isn't


----------



## Brian G.

Mighty Mo said:


> I gotta say, I really do appreciate everyone packing it in and taking a night off.
> 
> Can always use more $$$.


No it's full force mindless army of uber ants here in Boston. They can careless about cashing out.


----------



## Carblar

Drivesforfree said:


> And you suspect this hacking only affected instant pay but not Ubers ability to continue to accept rides? Hmm? They are still making money while holding our money
> 
> The app is running, instant pay isn't


Yup. I think it's a test to see if drivers will still go out in the same numbers without instant pay


----------



## Brian G.

Drivesforfree said:


> And you suspect this hacking only affected instant pay but not Ubers ability to continue to accept rides? Hmm? They are still making money while holding our money
> 
> The app is running, instant pay isn't


It's just better not to drive for uber until the tech geeks fix there shit. Lyft is very busy here in Boston anyways.



Carblar said:


> Yup. I think it's a test to see if drivers will still go out in the same numbers without instant pay


You know they will. Far too many desperate ants.


----------



## goneubering

Drivesforfree said:


> And you suspect this hacking only affected instant pay but not Ubers ability to continue to accept rides? Hmm? They are still making money while holding our money
> 
> The app is running, instant pay isn't


They make more money off you if you're one of the misguided people who post about cashing out every day or every hour.


----------



## Mighty Mo

Brian G. said:


> No it's full force mindless army of uber ants here in Boston. They can careless about cashing out.


No what? Nothing mindless about being smart.

Why worry about cashing out, it happens once a week for free bud. Easy peasy. Don't even got to do anything.


----------



## Drivesforfree

goneubering said:


> They make more money off you if you're one of the misguided people who post about cashing out every day or every hour.


Wtf are you talking about? Economics major-you are not


----------



## Brian G.

goneubering said:


> They make more money off you if you're one of the misguided people who post about cashing out every day or every hour.


I cash out now so CS doesn't go in and steal it.


----------



## Mighty Mo

Carblar said:


> Yup. I think it's a test to see if drivers will still go out in the same numbers without instant pay


Guess I'm missing why this would be a thing...



Brian G. said:


> I cash out now so CS doesn't go in and steal it.


But there is literally only one spot on the app, and it says it right below "cash out" that says "-.50c"
...
How is that smart thing to do more than once, not to mention the maximum amount, I think what, like 10X?!
Who in right mind would just give back five bucks, "yeah thanks for paying me, heres a fiver."


----------



## Brian G.

Mighty Mo said:


> No what? Nothing mindless about being smart.
> 
> Why worry about cashing out, it happens once a week for free bud. Easy peasy. Don't even got to do anything.


Paying 50 cents is nothing to get a quick $500 or more in seconds. Its kind of a cool option to have.



Mighty Mo said:


> Guess I'm missing why this would be a thing...
> 
> But there is literally only one spot on the app, and it says it right below "cash out" that says "-.50c"
> ...
> How is that smart thing to do more than once, not to mention the maximum amount, I think what, like 10X?!
> Who in right mind would just give back five bucks, "yeah thanks for paying me, heres a fiver."


I'm spending a little over $2 in fees a month by cashing out so not a big deal.


----------



## Drivesforfree

Mighty Mo said:


> Guess I'm missing why this would be a thing...
> Hey app genius, it's free to cash out on Uber debit and considering the "technical issues" they have with their app some of us can't afford to wait for tech support to get their heads out if their asses
> 
> But there is literally only one spot on the app, and it says it right below "cash out" that says "-.50c"
> ...
> How is that smart thing to do more than once, not to mention the maximum amount, I think what, like 10X?!
> Who in right mind would just give back five bucks, "yeah thanks for paying me, heres a fiver."


----------



## UberRager113

Please! Correct me if I'm wrong on this..
We are independent contractors and not employed by Uber. So when stuff like this happens and they beat around the bush saying "oh it'll be fixed in 1-2 hours" but truthfully it's not, isn't that sort of border-line Theft of services. I mean we service them being IC's and drive THIER customers around and take them food. It's like working 40 hours and only getting paid for 20 hours.. like I said, correct me if I'm wrong. No need for hateful replies because 90% of us are in the same boat.


----------



## steveK2016

Drivesforfree said:


> Yeah, as if the issue itself weren't bad enough, they are lying about when it will be fixed. As others have pointed out, it's probably to keep us driving so they will keep making money. It's like a carrot on a stick.





goneubering said:


> You will get paid. This has happened before and it will probably happen again. Uber does 15 million rides per day worldwide so I'm surprised their system works as well as it does.


Shhh, I'm enjoying these XL surges while they protest!



Mighty Mo said:


> I gotta say, I really do appreciate everyone packing it in and taking a night off.
> 
> Can always use more $$$.


#MeToo

Am I using that right?



UberRager113 said:


> Please! Correct me if I'm wrong on this..
> We are independent contractors and not employed by Uber. So when stuff like this happens and they beat around the bush saying "oh it'll be fixed in 1-2 hours" but truthfully it's not, isn't that sort of border-line Theft of services. I mean we service them being IC's and drive THIER customers around and take them food. It's like working 40 hours and only getting paid for 20 hours.. like I said, correct me if I'm wrong. No need for hateful replies because 90% of us are in the same boat.


Do you have proof theyre shorting what you are being paid? Just because the system isnt showing the up to date information for 12 hours does t mean you arent getting paid, they are also not obligated to offer instant pay.


----------



## Brian G.

steveK2016 said:


> Shhh, I'm enjoying these XL surges while they protest!
> 
> #MeToo
> 
> Am I using that right?
> 
> Do you have proof their shorting what you are being paid? Just because the system isnt showing the up to date information for 12 hours does t mean you arent getting paid, they are also not obligated to offer instant pay.


Correct they aren't obligated to offer instant pay but by doing so it helps them keep a full army off ants nationwide at all times. You do realize there is a lot of pt ants that drive only a couple of days/under 20 hrs a week so they can cash out quick have play money for the weekends right?



Brian G. said:


> Correct they aren't obligated to offer instant pay but by doing so it helps them keep a full army off ants nationwide at all times. You do realize there is a lot of pt ants that drive only a couple of days/under 20 hrs a week so they can cash out quick have play money for the weekends right?


So take away instant pay then lose a chunk of your driving force.


----------



## UberRager113

steveK2016 said:


> Shhh, I'm enjoying these XL surges while they protest!
> 
> #MeToo
> 
> Am I using that right?
> 
> Do you have proof their shorting what you are being paid? Just because the system isnt showing the up to date information for 12 hours does t mean you arent getting paid, they are also not obligated to offer instant pay.


No but I'm pretty sure out of the 13 trips that I did yesterday while all of this is going, they've been able to capitalize on the tips that I've more than likely made. Unfortunately with it being an app there's not really a whole lot we can see. We see basically what they want us to see. Unless s**** broke like it is now. But like I said I have idea if that would even be an option. And to be quite frank, theft of services covers quote a bit of stuff.


----------



## steveK2016

Brian G. said:


> Correct they aren't obligated to offer instant pay but by doing so it helps them keep a full army off ants nationwide at all times. You do realize there is a lot of pt ants that drive only a couple of days/under 20 hrs a week so they can cash out quick have play money for the weekends right?
> 
> So take away instant pay then lose a chunk of your driving force.


Definitely a good feature and I'm sure it'll get fixedbut people are acting like their about to sue uber for millions


----------



## Brian G.

steveK2016 said:


> Definitely a good feature and I'm sure it'll get fixedbut people are acting like their about to sue uber for millions


Lol I wished we could sue and make a quick buck then I can retire but I may retire soon anyways so it's all good.


----------



## Mighty Mo

I'm with you on the tips for sure, don't think I seen any when I should have after this whole ordeal.
Anybody else get or not get tips you think you would have?


----------



## MHR

Does anyone think there's any merit to this comment ^^^^^^


----------



## Drivesforfree

UberRager113 said:


> No but I'm pretty sure out of the 13 trips that I did yesterday while all of this is going, they've been able to capitalize on the tips that I've more than likely made. Unfortunately with it being an app there's not really a whole lot we can see. We see basically what they want us to see. Unless s**** broke like it is now. But like I said I have idea if that would even be an option. And to be quite frank, theft of services covers quote a bit of stuff.


These guys are going to get some pretty shitty ratings since they are taking the time to post their ignorance with all those riders in the car, or making all those riders wait so they can feel like they are getting brownie points with Uber. How pirltiful to risk your ratings just to poke at our misfortune


----------



## UberRager113

Sueing uber for theft of services was one of those crazy random questions. I don't have any intentions on sueing them because even though they like to play games with us, I really truly do enjoy and appreciate doing what I do. It's just very unfortunate that we have more problems with Uber than you do a typical job. Don't get me wrong, it is VERY frustrating when someone or something is messing with your hard/easy earned money.


----------



## Abbysomeone

steveK2016 said:


> Definitely a good feature and I'm sure it'll get fixedbut people are acting like their about to sue uber for millions


LOL It's a bit harrowing and I feel for those who are in desperate need of that cash out, but I am taking a leap of faith and driving anyway. I feel confident I will get my money because the app is keeping track of what Uber owes me at least, and the fairs are noted, just not in any detail. I am taking screen shots in the event everything gets wiped out in the great Uber crash of 2018.

I will say I am concerned about why it's taking this long. Even cable would have bounced back by now. Entire towns have had power restored in the time this thing has been down. Come on Uber. I'm starting to fear I will wake up tomorrow to see "check back in 1 to 2 hours" and by the time they get instant up and running, we'll all get processed on Tuesday. Noooooo!


----------



## UberRager113

Drivesforfree said:


> These guys are going to get some pretty shitty ratings since they are taking the time to post their ignorance with all those riders in the car, or making all those riders wait so they can feel like they are getting brownie points with Uber. How pirltiful to risk your ratings just to poke at our misfortune


Umm I havent driven since last night...


----------



## Drivesforfree

steveK2016 said:


> Definitely a good feature and I'm sure it'll get fixedbut people are acting like their about to sue uber for millions


Shouldn't you be busy driving. All is right in your world, what are you doing here


----------



## Abbysomeone

Mighty Mo said:


> I'm with you on the tips for sure, don't think I seen any when I should have after this whole ordeal.
> Anybody else get or not get tips you think you would have?


Yes, absolutely, I did a lot of driving and not one tip seems to be reflected in the total they show they owe me. I am hoping that is something they can calculate after they fix the app.


----------



## Drivesforfree

UberRager113 said:


> Umm I havent driven since last night...


Sorry, my frustration is causing me to pop my replies at the first spot that pops up :/


----------



## ScoBound

It looks like this is a new event for most of you. In the San Francisco area (home of Uber) this has been going on for a week now. Not only is instant pay not working, I did not receive a direct deposit this week either. Uber's entire driver payment system is down not just instant pay.


----------



## UberRager113

And to note I actually Uber in a truck. Yeah it's crazy


Drivesforfree said:


> Sorry, my frustration is causing me to pop my replies at the first spot that pops up :/


It's all good! No hard feelings lol


----------



## Abbysomeone

ScoBound said:


> It looks like this is a new event for most of you. In the San Francisco area (home of Uber) this has been going on for a week now. Not only is instant pay not working, I did not receive a direct deposit this week either. Uber's entire driver payment system is down not just instant pay.


Yes, it only started for me yesterday afternoon. I assumed that timing was universal. No direct deposit either. crap, I better go buy a garage sale sign. My husband didn't need all those clothes anyway. jk


----------



## UberRager113

MHR said:


> Does anyone think there's any merit to this comment ^^^^^^


That person may have a pretty valid point! Everytime I get a support message or in call with support they are always foreign


----------



## Drivesforfree

ScoBound said:


> It looks like this is a new event for most of you. In the San Francisco area (home of Uber) this has been going on for a week now. Not only is instant pay not working, I did not receive a direct deposit this week either. Uber's entire driver payment system is down not just instant pay.


Damn! I'm sorry to hear that, that is really messed up!!! Why just the pay but no other portions of the app?! Why why why!


----------



## MHR

ScoBound said:


> It looks like this is a new event for most of you. In the San Francisco area (home of Uber) this has been going on for a week now. Not only is instant pay not working, I did not receive a direct deposit this week either. Uber's entire driver payment system is down not just instant pay.


Down in my territory in Texas it started about 3 days ago. I didn't drive this week but that's what others are stating.


----------



## JuanOhJuan

Same problem here in Seattle. They stopped processing payments yesterday (Friday) midday, today at 7:25 pm still no money! I figure with their 70-billion valuation, they're good for the few hundred bucks they owe me!


----------



## Drivesforfree

UberRager113 said:


> Sueing uber for theft of services was one of those crazy random questions. I don't have any intentions on sueing them because even though they like to play games with us, I really truly do enjoy and appreciate doing what I do. It's just very unfortunate that we have more problems with Uber than you do a typical job. Don't get me wrong, it is VERY frustrating when someone or something is messing with your hard/easy earned money.


I mostly like the work too. Most of the people are interesting to talk to and are from all over the world and I it keeps the work interesting but I can't keep taking hits like this


----------



## BigBadJohn

Ok here's the REAL story of what's going on. Uber has just floated the led balloon. This is the trial run to prevent us from seeing our daily earnings on the app. Just as they removed access to our acceptance and cancellation percentages. This is done to "motivate" ants since you'll never know what you're making, theoretically ant will continue to accept every request until the 12 hour clock expires. They are running the numbers this weekend to see how many drivers panicked and how many took the bait. That is all.


----------



## steveK2016

Drivesforfree said:


> Shouldn't you be busy driving. All is right in your world, what are you doing here


I'm a multi tasker, I can walk and chew gum at the same time too!



Mighty Mo said:


> I'm with you on the tips for sure, don't think I seen any when I should have after this whole ordeal.
> Anybody else get or not get tips you think you would have?


Plenty of tips came through on my earnings yesterday.


----------



## Drivesforfree

steveK2016 said:


> I'm a multi tasker, I can walk and chew gum at the same time too!
> 
> Plenty of tips came through on my earnings yesterday.


Yeah I'm sure riders love watching you multitask with their lives in your hands



steveK2016 said:


> I'm a multi tasker, I can walk and chew gum at the same time too!
> 
> Plenty of tips came through on my earnings yesterday.


5$ doesnt qualify as plenty


----------



## Brian G.

BigBadJohn said:


> Ok here's the REAL story of what's going on. Uber has just floated the led balloon. This is the trial run to prevent us from seeing our daily earnings on the app. Just as they removed access to our acceptance and cancellation percentages. This is done to "motivate" ants since you'll never know what you're making, theoretically ant will continue to accept every request until the 12 hour clock expires. They are running the numbers this weekend to see how many drivers panicked and how many took the bait. That is all.


That maybe right. Here in Boston zero surge action and ants are out full force waiting until 1am when bars/clubs get so they can make a extra $3-5 on each trip haha!


----------



## steveK2016

Drivesforfree said:


> Yeah I'm sure riders love watching you multitask with their lives in your hands
> 
> 5$ doesnt qualify as plenty


I did need some salt for my evening meal, thanks!


----------



## Lessthanminimum

In my market you cannot get an Uber. Most drivers have gone off line. I logged on and let 25 pings time out just to say thanks Uber!


----------



## Enigma247

Last nights tides updated tonight and as usual I got 70-80% of my riders tipped. Yes it sucks that a tech company can't have a proper functioning app but in my opinion you all are whining like 8 yr olds. Drive don't drive I made over 200 last night just about average. It sucks I couldn't see my progress but that's life!


----------



## BigBadJohn

Lessthanminimum said:


> In my market you cannot get an Uber. Most drivers have gone off line. I logged on and let 25 pings time out just to say thanks Uber!


I let 12 garbage pings time out before i turned if off today. It was may way of revolting!!


----------



## Brian G.

Lessthanminimum said:


> In my market you cannot get an Uber. Most drivers have gone off line. I logged on and let 25 pings time out just to say thanks Uber!


Screenshots off the surge in your city? Just curious?


----------



## Enigma247

BigBadJohn said:


> I let 12 garbage pings time out before i turned if off today. It was may way of revolting!!


And someone else picked them up and UBER still got paid. Enjoy you Pyrrhic victory!


----------



## BigBadJohn

Enigma247 said:


> And someone else picked them up and UBER still got paid. Enjoy you Pyrrhic victory!


Oh, garbage pings are 20 minutes away and or pax ratings of 4.8 or under. I hope other ants were satisfied with request but i thinks i was 3rd or 4th request-ee.


----------



## Brian G.

BigBadJohn said:


> I let 12 garbage pings time out before i turned if off today. It was may way of revolting!!


Having a few brews at a local pub and gotten 4 quick pings within 1 min and let them time out. Where is the option to turn off the uber volume? Can't find it anymore. I'm screen shooting every ping lol.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus

My first Featured, thanks y'all 

And at this point, I'm simply not driving Uber for every day that this takes to sort itself out. 3 days and counting now.


----------



## BigBadJohn

This is reminding me of the Twilight Zone episode "Monsters on Elm St.". Aliens (Uber) takes away their electricity (money) and all the neighbors (drivers) turn on one another. Classic!!!!!


----------



## Drivesforfree

Enigma247 said:


> You're in here whining and slinging insults by a mirror. No one was suffering was my point! So you couldn't see your earnings for one day. Go cry elsewhere.


This shows your ignorance. People are suffering because they can't get instant pay, for some people Tuesday payday doesn't fit so they have no access to their earnings. AND many people aren't driving because there have been so many tech difficulties they can't trust the app. Just because something isn't affecting you in your selfish bubble doesn't mean it isn't affecting millions of others


----------



## Angiebeth

This is crazy I still can't cash out but Uber is trying to get me to go back out and work by hiking the surge up to 2



Drivesforfree said:


> This shows your ignorance. People are suffering because they can't get instant pay, for some people Tuesday payday doesn't fit so they have no access to their earnings. AND many people aren't driving because there have been so many tech difficulties they can't trust the app. Just because something isn't affecting you in your selfish bubble doesn't mean it isn't affecting millions of others


 I agree I do this job and cash out daily for gas but because I haven't been able to for 2 days now it's affecting my work.


----------



## Mighty Mo

Enigma247 said:


> Last nights tides updated tonight and as usual I got 70-80% of my riders tipped. Yes it sucks that a tech company can't have a proper functioning app but in my opinion you all are whining like 8 yr olds. Drive don't drive I made over 200 last night just about average. It sucks I couldn't see my progress but that's life! Grow up!


Thank you jeez! That's it in a nut shell, people need to grow up and stop crying they can't pay .50c to get paid right away, they had to wait a day, holy crap.



Drivesforfree said:


> This shows your ignorance. People are suffering because they can't get instant pay, for some people Tuesday payday doesn't fit so they have no access to their earnings. AND many people aren't driving because there have been so many tech difficulties they can't trust the app. Just because something isn't affecting you in your selfish bubble doesn't mean it isn't affecting millions of others


"Suffering!?"...can't even continue typing...


----------



## BigBadJohn

Only if you let them. They are placing the carrot on the stick trick for their amusement.


----------



## Mighty Mo

MaximusMurkimus said:


> My first Featured, thanks y'all
> 
> And at this point, I'm simply not driving Uber for every day that this takes to sort itself out. 3 days and counting now.


No, thank you!



BigBadJohn said:


> This is reminding me of the Twilight Zone episode "Monsters on Elm St.". Aliens (Uber) takes away their electricity (money) and all the neighbors (drivers) turn on one another. Classic!!!!!


Haha, yeh it's funny. The significance of a lack of access to such a truly awesome and esteemed benefit as being able to pay .50c to get paid right away instead of waiting like a wopping 2 days, or at most 7 days I mean, it's really crazy what it's doing to some people. Kind of sad...those apparently in so much need and desperation, are also the first to throw in the towel and go home. Wonder how they got to that point...

*Correction, haha, not desperation, "suffering"...lmao


----------



## Brian G.

Angiebeth said:


> This is crazy I still can't cash out but Uber is trying to get me to go back out and work by hiking the surge up to 2
> 
> I agree I do this job and cash out daily for gas but because I haven't been able to for 2 days now it's affecting my work.


Back to 2×? Haven't your city changed to the wonderful new surge yet?


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

Mighty Mo said:


> No, thank you!
> 
> Haha, yeh it's funny. The significance of a lack of access to such a truly awesome and esteemed benefit as being able to pay .50c to get paid right away instead of waiting like a wopping 2 days, or at most 7 days I mean, it's really crazy what it's doing to some people. Kind of sad...those apparently in so much need and desperation, are also the first to throw in the towel and go home. Wonder how they got to that point...
> 
> *Correction, haha, not desperation, "suffering"...lmao


If the next direct deposit pay day is Tuesday next week I think I'll be okay. Sucks for others that need money now though.


----------



## Drivesforfree

Mighty Mo said:


> Thank you jeez! That's it in a nut shell, people need to grow up and stop crying they can't pay .50c to get paid right away, they had to wait a day, holy crap.
> 
> "Suffering!?"...can't even continue typing...





Mighty Mo said:


> No, thank you!
> 
> Haha, yeh it's funny. The significance of a lack of access to such a truly awesome and esteemed benefit as being able to pay .50c to get paid right away instead of waiting like a wopping 2 days, or at most 7 days I mean, it's really crazy what it's doing to some people. Kind of sad...those apparently in so much need and desperation, are also the first to throw in the towel and go home. Wonder how they got to that point...
> 
> *Correction, haha, not desperation, "suffering"...lmao


----------



## Mighty Mo

wonderfulcarscent said:


> If the next direct deposit pay day is Tuesday next week I think I'll be okay. Sucks for others that need money now though.


Well of course it does, I don't disagree with that, that's true. But to cry "suffering" when you can't? I mean come on, this was a free app, and no one is forcing you to do annnnnyyyyythiiiiiiiinggggggg.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Haven't seen this much surge since feb of 2018 even on weekends LOOOOL


----------



## Drivesforfree

Again, a vulgar display of ignorance to those outside a selfish bubble of arrogance


----------



## Mighty Mo

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha oh the tears, tumbler is overflowing tonight.


----------



## BigBadJohn

I may be mistaken, but i can't find anywhere in my contract with Uber that they GUARANTEE me payment for services rendered. Did i miss it?


----------



## Brian G.

Mighty Mo said:


> Well of course it does, I don't disagree with that, that's true. But to cry "suffering" when you can't? I mean come on, this was a free app, and no one is forcing you to do annnnnyyyyythiiiiiiiinggggggg.


Exactly lets all say screw it and retire! Yay early retirement!

How do I shut down ubers volume?? Lol anyone? Getting pings and having fun right now.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Loooooooll


----------



## Drivesforfree

Putridcarscent just continues to show his ignorance. If your so rich why are you Uber driving. Seems like your posts are a desperate attempt to make people think you have money?


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

Earned $50 in cash tips today. **** you Lyft with your stupid $40 weekly bonus for 35 rides.


----------



## BigBadJohn

WTF??? I just emailed Obbiie regarding this app issue. Their response is:
What app issue? We are not aware of any current or recent app issues. We suggest you reboot your electronic device. Should that not resolve the problem you are experiencing you may uninstall and reinstall the app on your device. Should that not resolve your current problem please contact our support center located in Estonia. Their hours of operstion are between the hours of 8am and 4pm local time. I hope this helps to resolve your current problem. Is there anything else we can help you with? Thank you for choosing Uber as your preferred rideshare partner.


----------



## Kodyhead

BigBadJohn said:


> Actually, i might no be too far off base. If you research Obbs financials they have been losing hundreds of millions per year. So yes, essentially they are bankrupt. Sorry.


Uber loses billions actually, but they have money they just cant make any


----------



## BigBadJohn

Kodyhead said:


> Uber loses billions actually, but they have money they just cant make any


Actually, they just keep throwing money at pie in the sky projects and then abandon them i.e. autonomous vehicles and soon....Uber Elevate...and dozens of others we haven't heard of ....yet...


----------



## Cableguynoe

wonderfulcarscent said:


> How much you guys want to bet that we end up getting paid with gift cards or credit instead of direct deposit?


$50


----------



## RDWRER

wonderfulcarscent said:


> How much you guys want to bet that we end up getting paid with gift cards or credit instead of direct deposit?


Every driver gets free Uber rides valued at the amount you earned! Then you use those credits to pay the next driver! And he uses those credits to pay the next...! Free rides forever! The entire Uber economy will operate on credits!!!

You still have to pay for your own gas though... Maybe you can convince Costco to take Uber Cred...


----------



## Forty4

Their instant pay .50 fee on the cash out board has vanished for my debit card. But that nasty message hasn’t. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Beemer

Im not liking the signs of this not paying because of a computer glitch thing. Cali drivers waiting even longer, hope they're not defaulting. They made the pay period this week tuesday so the regular pay is 32 hrs later, I have not heard a reason why they did that. I did some research and im concerned. The head of global finace "acting as CFO" left after 3 yrs, 2 months ago, just before cashing in when the big ipo hits?More c suite execs left 2-3 months ago, those positions get really big bonuses after a successful ipo but all those very smart people leave just a year before the offering? There is also a reason why the head of finance did not assume the official cfo role or why they didn't fill the position; cfo's have liabilities in regards to the financial statements, they can be prosecuted for fraud or misstating finances. Hopefully im cynical and paranoid but facts don't lie.
https://www.local10.com/news/uber-loses-another-top-executive
They now have the message payment scheduled 9/17, is that true or just to get drivers back online? I dont see why it takes them 2 days to fix the glitch but I suspect financial issues and postponing payment.


----------



## Lyftsucks

Mighty Mo said:


> Well of course it does, I don't disagree with that, that's true. But to cry "suffering" when you can't? I mean come on, this was a free app, and no one is forcing you to do annnnnyyyyythiiiiiiiinggggggg.


You're obviously an idiot. People are expecting to get paid as they need it. This crap don't pay enough to wait. Uber has a responsibility to it's driver's. They are pathetic. They need to be regulated just like cabs. If their drivers weren't paid a slave wage they wouldn't need to get paid every day.


----------



## steveK2016

The tears fueling the surges and quick pickups, hope they disable instant pay permanently. 

#CullTheHerd


----------



## MaximusMurkimus

Idk what's worse, the fact that instant pay is STILL not back up again or all the smug asses who feel the need to laugh at others' misery.

Congratulations, you're the top ants in the colony. Uber is still queen ant at the end of the day. 

This is a no flex zone


----------



## SaintCl89

Worked Lyft all day. Super busy. Concerned about my 200 bucks though that is sitting with uber. This crap is ridiculous.


----------



## goneubering

Brian G. said:


> I cash out now so CS doesn't go in and steal it.


LOL


----------



## Mighty Mo

Lyftsucks said:


> You're obviously an idiot. People are expecting to get paid as they need it. This crap don't pay enough to wait. Uber has a responsibility to it's driver's. They are pathetic. They need to be regulated just like cabs. If their drivers weren't paid a slave wage they wouldn't need to get paid every day.


Responsibility to it's drivers?! The app is FREEEEEEE........and I believe we're independent contractors, it's the independent part people always have a problem with.



MaximusMurkimus said:


> Idk what's worse, the fact that instant pay is STILL not back up again or all the smug asses who feel the need to laugh at others' misery.
> 
> Congratulations, you're the top ants in the colony. Uber is still queen ant at the end of the day.
> 
> This is a no flex zone


Hahaha, who flexing? Don't pay enough to wait? Then leave, this sense of entitlement is drowning, you talk about slave wages, you act like slaves.
Go sit in your safe space and stop crying, crying is free but it don't pay.
And what's all this about smuggery and laughing, not doing any of that here, just pointing out the sad little circles people paint for themselves that keep them in that same circle down the drain, you know down to..."suffering"........



steveK2016 said:


> The tears fueling the surges and quick pickups, hope they disable instant pay permanently.
> 
> #CullTheHerd


But yeah, I'm more with this guy he know's what's up, he knows how to turn things around to his liking, and I couldn't agree more, I have definitely seen more surges and more pickups. While I do enjoy the utility of a quick instant payment, if it meant more money today, please take it away yesterday.


----------



## goneubering

Mighty Mo said:


> I'm with you on the tips for sure, don't think I seen any when I should have after this whole ordeal.
> Anybody else get or not get tips you think you would have?


Did 4 trips and got 3 tips which is much better than average.


----------



## Enigma247

Two more pages of crying while I was out earning. I do feel really really sorry for those living so close to the edge that they can't get a payout for a whole 2 days! By the way what other work on the planet gives daily payouts other than drug dealing and other crimes? I think you should go find a full time job. I have one and they pay me weekly so I get paid on fridays and Wednesdays. If you are so broke you can't wait a day for money perhaps you need to examine your life choices.


----------



## Mighty Mo

Exactly !



Enigma247 said:


> Two more pages of crying while I was out earning. I do feel really really sorry for those living so close to the edge that they can't get a payout for a whole 2 days! By the way what other work on the planet gives daily payouts other than drug dealing and other crimes? I think you should go find a full time job. I have one and they pay me weekly so I get paid on fridays and Wednesdays. If you are so broke you can't wait a day for money perhaps you need to examine your life choices.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus

Haha, exhibit A


Mighty Mo said:


> Hahaha, who flexing? Don't pay enough to wait? Then leave, this sense of entitlement is drowning, you talk about slave wages, you act like slaves.
> Go sit in your safe space and stop crying, crying is free but it don't pay.
> And what's all this about smuggery and laughing, not doing any of that here, just pointing out the sad little circles people paint for themselves that keep them in that same circle down the drain, you know down to..."suffering"........


Who are you trying to impress here, really? Judging from your positive reaction to even more flexing, people like to present themselves in any position of power they can get, even something as rudimentary as the way they get paid.

Instant pay is not "entitlement", we pay to use it every single time. And it can be $400 or $40,000, doesn't change the fact that I should have it when I want if the feature is advertised to me. You wanna continue enabling this behavior while Uber messes up? Go right ahead. But nobody wants to hear how happy you are that others aren't. That's borderline narcissism, as if this place isn't already oozing with that.

"Safe space"? As fun of a word that is to use it hardly applies to the situation here. Save that buzzword bullshit for the actual soyboys it applies to.


----------



## Brian G.

Enigma247 said:


> Two more pages of crying while I was out earning. I do feel really really sorry for those living so close to the edge that they can't get a payout for a whole 2 days! By the way what other work on the planet gives daily payouts other than drug dealing and other crimes? I think you should go find a full time job. I have one and they pay me weekly so I get paid on fridays and Wednesdays. If you are so broke you can't wait a day for money perhaps you need to examine your life choices.


Every ones budget, agenda is different. It's called living paycheck to paycheck, maybe something you haven't experience before. Why offer something but have multiple times screwing it up? Not everyone gets a paystub like you every week. This whole glitch/ hack shouldn't had happened or has lasted this long.


----------



## Enigma247

Brian G. said:


> Every ones budget, agenda is different. It's called living paycheck to paycheck, maybe something you haven't experience before. Why offer something but have multiple times screwing it up? Not everyone gets a paystub like you every week. This whole glitch/ hack shouldn't had happened or has lasted this long.


If you drive for UBER you do get paid every week unless your on this board all the time crying.

As for the other guy who is making 40,00o$ a day on Uber? I want to drive in your city!


----------



## Mighty Mo

MaximusMurkimus said:


> Haha, exhibit A
> 
> Who are you trying to impress here, really? Judging from your positive reaction to even more flexing, people like to present themselves in any position of power they can get, even something as rudimentary as the way they get paid.
> 
> Instant pay is not "entitlement", we pay to use it every single time. And it can be $400 or $40,000, doesn't change the fact that I should have it when I want if the feature is advertised to me. You wanna continue enabling this behavior while Uber messes up? Go right ahead. But nobody wants to hear how happy you are that others aren't. That's borderline narcissism, as if this place isn't already oozing with that.
> 
> "Safe space"? As fun of a word that is to use it hardly applies to the situation here. Save that buzzword bullshit for the actual soyboys it applies to.


Good to know you thought I was impressive, not my intent but thanks. And I'm glad we agree, instant pay is NOT an entitlement, contrary to all these cashout crybabies.


----------



## 140858

A bunch of clown ass, ******** responses. I mean IMO no one should really reply unless they have genuinely good info or opinions not all this back and forth animosity and low intelligence chatter. I keep coming in here hoping to see who is reporting about instant pay working or if anyone has figured a way around it. Looks like we won't get the money until Tuesday so might as well focus on Postmates/other delivery apps, driving people on Lyft, temp jobs, or just CHILL. Not end of the world. And if you have a real job why would you care that much anyway? This is a much bigger deal to those of us that can't or don't desire working regular 9 to 5's. Everyone's individual life journey is different. Everyone isn't cut out to be independent, everyone isn't cut out to be a worker bee. No one can judge a person for choosing either route, besides that person themselves.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

SaintCl89 said:


> Worked Lyft all day. Super busy. Concerned about my 200 bucks though that is sitting with uber. This crap is ridiculous.


Why would you do rides for that ghetto service right now? Do you keep your Lyft AMP on day and night to earn more tips too?


----------



## ChrisFZ

Better be sure Uber can process payments coming IN. But payments going out is a problem? Don't think so, just playing games. This is a calculated and deliberate move by the head of the company (to keep cash in the account to gain overnight bank interest money)...conveniently started on a Friday night so not to get attention from the media. It might "magically" get resolved by Monday morning. 

Uber is getting broker by the day and scrambling for cash, these corporate financial shenanigans will be found out and heads will roll.
Evidence such as the recent payout calculation day of week change and "new flat surge zone" in more cities where Uber is making more money than the driver is on every ride....is proof. 

There is no "glitch", who is kidding who?


----------



## Ubernomics

Lessthanminimum said:


> Every time I pick up a Lyft Pax my car needs decontaminated. I really really hate everything about Lyft.
> 
> Uber is the Walmart of ridesharing while Lyft is the Big Lots.
> 
> My acceptance rate for Lyft is dropped to 8% because they never tell me how many miles it is to pick up a Pax and I'm not guessing.


I hate LYFT! Used to be a fan, they are a joke!


----------



## Hagong

Seems to be working now


----------



## JDinTX

Mine just came up and let me cash out! Fingers crossed for EVERYONE else!!!!!


----------



## krlst

All right, instant pay seems to be working now. Let's move along now. This thread was starting to get sour.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit

Just cashed out and already in bank account. “Crisis” over.


----------



## dirtylee

krlst said:


> All right, instant pay seems to be working now. Let's move along now. This thread was starting to get sour.


Imagine the shit show if insta & direct deposit went down.


----------



## Mighty Mo

Better cash out my little moneys now......


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

SurgeorSuckit said:


> Just cashed out and already in bank account. "Crisis" over.


I made over $240 in 7 hours


----------



## dirtylee

wonderfulcarscent said:


> I made over $240 in 7 hours


Guess who is paying for IHOP


----------



## Enigma247

So glad all you broke day to day living crybabies got your money! Now go sleep in your cardboard boxes you bums!


----------



## GammaRayBurst

I made 310 last night.... damn!!!! Never made so much in 9 trips 5 were long trips with tips and surge0


----------



## touberornottouber

JDinTX said:


> Mine just came up and let me cash out! Fingers crossed for EVERYONE else!!!!!


Same here just cashed out without issue.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

GammaRayBurst said:


> I made 310 last night.... damn!!!! Never made so much in 9 trips 5 were long trips with tips and surge0


Wow, that's impressive! Apparently you are paying for IHOP now.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

wonderfulcarscent said:


> Wow, that's impressive! Apparently you are paying for IHOP now.


That's funny you say that I just ate there this morning


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Hey folks. You talked and we listened. You said you wanted to be paid. We heard you.
Our engineers hand-crafted a solution for you, taking 12 months to construct and finesse.
What? 12 months was for our shit new logo? Ok.
Our engineers hand-crafted a solution for you, taking days to construct and finesse.
Keep an eye out for my really interesting upcoming video on how we did it. 'Cos we're awesome.
Assuming no other shit breaks in the mean time.


----------



## steveK2016

Mighty Mo said:


> But yeah, I'm more with this guy he know's what's up, he knows how to turn things around to his liking, and I couldn't agree more, I have definitely seen more surges and more pickups. While I do enjoy the utility of a quick instant payment, if it meant more money today, please take it away yesterday.


$774 in 16 hours between last night and tonight plus $37 cash tips between Uber and Lyft. Who cares if I have to wait until Wednesday for it to deposit!

#PermanentlyDisableInstantPay


----------



## dirtylee

steveK2016 said:


> $774 in 16 hours between last night and tonight plus $37 cash tips between Uber and Lyft. Who cares if I have to wait until Wednesday for it to deposit!
> 
> #PermanentlyDisableInstantPay


Boy, the day this gig is up... will be the day you rue of the words dirtylee spoketh.


----------



## Enigma247

steveK2016 said:


> $774 in 16 hours between last night and tonight plus $37 cash tips between Uber and Lyft. Who cares if I have to wait until Wednesday for it to deposit!
> 
> #PermanentlyDisableInstantPay


Agreed I made 525 over last 2 nights plus 75 in app tips 90 in cash tips! Gas for weekend covered and payout on Wednesday thanks to all of you who didn't drive! Hope your protest went well!

Oh and some bad news rider spilled his beer so 80 in cleaning fees. Now that steam cleaner is paid for!


----------



## Yooper

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 259944
> 
> 
> Hey folks. You talked and we listened. You said you wanted to be paid. We heard you.
> Our engineers hand-crafted a solution for you, taking 12 months to construct and finesse.
> What? 12 months was for our shit new logo? Ok.
> Our engineers hand-crafted a solution for you, taking days to construct and finesse.
> Keep an eye out for my really interesting upcoming video on how we did it. 'Cos we're awesome.
> Assuming no other shit breaks in the mean time.


The shit logo was nine months. They should have aborted.


----------



## jgiun1

Uber gave free cash out also....didn't charge the fifty cents


----------



## Mighty Mo

steveK2016 said:


> $774 in 16 hours between last night and tonight plus $37 cash tips between Uber and Lyft. Who cares if I have to wait until Wednesday for it to deposit!
> 
> #PermanentlyDisableInstantPay





Enigma247 said:


> Agreed I made 525 over last 2 nights plus 75 in app tips 90 in cash tips! Gas for weekend covered and payout on Wednesday thanks to all of you who didn't drive! Hope your protest went well!
> 
> Oh and some bad news rider spilled his beer so 80 in cleaning fees. Now that steam cleaner is paid for!


See this what I been talking about all along. Just a few examples of what happens when you stop crying about small nonsense and make the most of what's in front of you.
Not to get all motivational, but it's like difference of winning, and losing, winners, and losers.

Been fun all.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus

Mighty Mo said:


> Good to know you thought I was impressive, not my intent but thanks. And I'm glad we agree, instant pay is NOT an entitlement, contrary to all these cashout crybabies.


???

That wasn't what I said at all. Bye Felicia.

At any rate, seems like they're making this cashout free.

I'm not saying thank you, but it's a nice gesture regardless.

......better be one of many nice gestures going forward.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Enigma247 said:


> Agreed I made 525 over last 2 nights plus 75 in app tips 90 in cash tips! Gas for weekend covered and payout on Wednesday thanks to all of you who didn't drive! Hope your protest went well!
> 
> Oh and some bad news rider spilled his beer so 80 in cleaning fees. Now that steam cleaner is paid for!


Not driving Uber wasn't a protest, for me anyway. When Uber's systems F up, it's a dice roll as to whether you're going to get paid with no hassle or you're going to have to fight hard for days with Rohit to get the correct amount.

You rolled the dice and it looks like it paid off, but each time these things happen it's down to personal preference as to what to do. There's no right or wrong.



jgiun1 said:


> Uber gave free cash out also....didn't charge the fifty cents


When I read that I foolishly thought that fee-free week meant that they would not charge us fees/commissions/service fee/whatever they are calling it now, to make up for their balls up.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

Mighty Mo said:


> See this what I been talking about all along. Just a few examples of what happens when you stop crying about small nonsense and make the most of what's in front of you.
> Not to get all motivational, but it's like difference of winning, and losing, winners, and losers.
> 
> Been fun all.


Always be hustling.


----------



## 140858

I got so excited I accidentally cashed out to the wrong card! lol. We're back guys crisis over!


----------



## Matthew Thomas

HighDrive said:


> I got so excited I accidentally cashed out to the wrong card! lol. We're back guys crisis over!


Just cashed myself. The storm has passed!


----------



## Nikjalik03

MaximusMurkimus said:


> It's been down since around 2 PM yesterday and you can't cash out nor see your earnings.
> 
> Not stopping us from doing RIDES though, how convenient


Instant pay is FINALLY WORKING! !!


----------



## Shadow1A

MaximusMurkimus said:


> It's been down since around 2 PM yesterday and you can't cash out nor see your earnings.
> 
> Not stopping us from doing RIDES though, how convenient


It was fixed this morning and I did notice the lack of tips where I was sure some would arrive hmmmmm



Rick P Smith said:


> I did as most others have said. They can't show me what was earned, I don't drive for them. Lyft was busy for me this afternoon!!


same here I got frustrated shut it off and drove for lyft for the rest of the day, picked up a quick 50 after coming from another part time job on the way home and called it a night.


----------



## Brian G.

Yay I can pay for my escort today! Time to cash out!


----------



## wontgetfooledagain

This snafu may be frustrating but if you can't go a few days without getting paid, you are in deep financial trouble and should get a real job.


----------



## HotUberMess

wontgetfooledagain said:


> This snafu may be frustrating but if you can't go a few days without getting paid, you are in deep financial trouble and should get a real job.


Lmfaoooo

Why do you think they are driving for Uber


----------



## Kalee

wontgetfooledagain said:


> This snafu may be frustrating but if you can't go a few days without getting paid, you are in deep financial trouble and should get a real job.


I'm thinking this incident has been very traumatic for you and you're now realizing just how much financial trouble you are in. 
So now you're pointing your finger at everyone to take the heat off yourself



HotUberMess said:


> Lmfaoooo
> 
> Why do you think they are driving for Uber


"They"?
You drive for Uber too, dummy.


----------



## henrygates

If the pay processing issues were keeping drivers off the roads, it worked in our favor. My city was surging like I'd never seen last night. Made a lot of money. Screenshotted everything and verified the trips, no issues. Calculations were running about 5 hours behind. 

People were freaking out and refusing to drive. Makes no sense.


----------



## M138

I wound up driving all weekend. Friday night, and 2 shifts Saturday. Out of all those rides, not one tip. Something STILL isn't right.


----------



## Kalee

henrygates said:


> If the pay processing issues were keeping drivers off the roads, it worked in our favor. My city was surging like I'd never seen last night. Made a lot of money. Screenshotted everything and verified the trips, no issues. Calculations were running about 5 hours behind.
> 
> People were freaking out and refusing to drive. Makes no sense.


Uber has built a crew of drivers that have absolutely zero loyalty to Uber. Very stupid thing to do, Uber.
A person's trust is the hardest thing to earn back once it has been lost. This incident proves they have lost trust in you


----------



## HotUberMess

M138 said:


> I wound up driving all weekend. Friday night, and 2 shifts Saturday. Out of all those rides, not one tip. Something STILL isn't right.


Yeah.. almost every rider tipped me on Lyft but only one tip all night on Uber?

Uber was playing games with the surge, too. Not offering the actual surge amount until you rejected a few lowball pings first.


----------



## Kalee

HotUberMess said:


> The "they" in question was people who couldn't wait a few days to get paid.
> 
> Next time:
> 1. Read thoroughly and comprehensively
> 2. Only then make insults if you must


In your post you actually "lmaooooo" at people that may be going through serious hardships so need to have instant pay available to feed their children, buy diapers, etc.
And you have the audacity to accuse me of insulting people?


----------



## henrygates

M138 said:


> I wound up driving all weekend. Friday night, and 2 shifts Saturday. Out of all those rides, not one tip. Something STILL isn't right.


I got only one tip last night which was very usual. However 90% of my rides were 2X+ surge, so that might account.

HOWEVER once when I took a ride it was 30 minutes later before I could add a tip. It just said "error". And more than once after I add the tip it gives a "unable to.." error and i have to do it again to get the tip to actually apply. I bet 0% of pax take the effort I did to tip those drivers.

So...I am worried their tech problems resulted in fewer tips.


----------



## UberRager113

Well, out of Hope and high wishing everything is back on. Just cashed out and seeing that Sunday is the best day to drive here in Knoxville, I am now able to gas up and get back to driving!! Don't do that to us again Uber lol!!! Hope all of you that was having the same problem finally got your IP back!!


----------



## HotUberMess

Kalee said:


> In your post you actually "lmaooooo" at people that may be going through serious hardships so need to have instant pay available to feed their children, buy diapers, etc.
> And you have the audacity to accuse me of insulting people?


The lmaaooooo was for his assumption that people who are broke aren't already looking for jobs. Not laughing at those people. This is the *second* time you misread my comment and took offense at something that exists only in your imagination.


----------



## alvarezca

BigBadJohn said:


> Ok here's the REAL story of what's going on. Uber has just floated the led balloon. This is the trial run to prevent us from seeing our daily earnings on the app. Just as they removed access to our acceptance and cancellation percentages. This is done to "motivate" ants since you'll never know what you're making, theoretically ant will continue to accept every request until the 12 hour clock expires. They are running the numbers this weekend to see how many drivers panicked and how many took the bait. That is all.


Could be!

Could be!


----------



## henrygates

HotUberMess said:


> Yeah.. almost every rider tipped me on Lyft but only one tip all night on Uber?
> 
> Uber was playing games with the surge, too. Not offering the actual surge amount until you rejected a few lowball pings first.


The new surge map is way too ambiguous. It only shows the highest surge for the whole area and not the exact surge amounts for each grid like it used to. They've made it impossible to know what the actual surge rate is for the different shades!


----------



## Kalee

HotUberMess said:


> The lmaaooooo was for his assumption that people who are broke aren't already looking for jobs. Not laughing at those people. This is the *second* time you misread my comment and took offense at something that exists only in your imagination.


People other than me see your comments and there's no hiding the fact that you laughed at everyone.
Now you're inserting additional details into follow up posts trying to pretend that we misinterpreted your very clear post.

Anyway...i don't normally spend so much time on someone like you that insults an entire class of people.
I can't be bothered with you.


----------



## UberRager113

It's actually quite funny seeing some of y'all on this thread saying it was stupid that we didn't go out and drive while all this was happening. You seem to fail to realize that some people really have it worse than others. I'm sorry we all don't have hundreds of dollars to throw away. And btw I'm pretty sure there are drivers in this forum that do have an actual job and uber/Lyft on the side.. Heck some of them even are in college and this is the best way for them to have that extra cash. So just remember that not everyone rides on the same high horse as you and everybody's situation is totally different. United we stand... Or divided we fall!


----------



## Olen

It is finally working the instant pay Gods have blessed us.


----------



## Teksaz

Isn't it amazing how Goober flipped the switch once they started getting destroyed on social media and actual media started reporting on their slimy practices. What a huge worthless pile of steaming chit Goober is.


----------



## 140858

Oh my goodness people appreciate us and tip great on ubereats today, its like they felt the lack of drivers past couple days in vegas. Everyone is texting and calling to make sure I get to their address probably. They are treating me better then my postmates fares this morning, unbelievable.


----------



## Warm-n-toasty

Kalee said:


> Uber has built a crew of drivers that have absolutely zero loyalty to Uber. Very stupid thing to do, Uber.
> A person's trust is the hardest thing to earn back once it has been lost. This incident proves they have lost trust in you


Makes no sense.

Uber has lost faith in _us_???


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I propose that Uber only pay us once a month. It should drive out at least 50% of the ant population and bring driver fares up to a reasonable amount.


----------



## M138

HotUberMess said:


> Yeah.. almost every rider tipped me on Lyft but only one tip all night on Uber?
> 
> Uber was playing games with the surge, too. Not offering the actual surge amount until you rejected a few lowball pings first.


I've noticed other surge shenanigans. The Uber passenger app will be surging, yet surge doesn't show on the driver app.


----------



## BigBadJohn

SurgeorSuckit said:


> Just cashed out and already in bank account. "Crisis" over.


Until tomorrow afternoon!!


----------



## UberRager113

Uber just notified me that we have free instant pay all week!!!! Right on!!!


----------



## steveK2016

1.5xorbust said:


> I propose that Uber only pay us once a month. It should drive out at least 50% of the ant population and bring driver fares up to a reasonable amount.


I can get behind this!


----------



## Ezridax

I tried to cash out this morning and got a text that someone just tried to cash out and I should change my password...... yeah, it was me you morons.


----------



## UberRager113

Also the minimum fare is $8


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

1.5xorbust said:


> I propose that Uber only pay us once a month. It should drive out at least 50% of the ant population and bring driver fares up to a reasonable amount.


I like this.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

17 pages. smh...


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> 17 pages. smh...


Featured thread.


----------



## HotUberMess

Didn’t Uber say the problem would be fixed in 2 hours? Amazing this thread got so long in only 2 hours lol


----------



## goneubering

MaximusMurkimus said:


> Instant pay is not "entitlement", we pay to use it every single time. And it can be $400 or $40,000, doesn't change the fact that I should have it when I want if the feature is advertised to me. You wanna continue enabling this behavior while Uber messes up? Go right ahead. But nobody wants to hear how happy you are that others aren't. That's borderline narcissism, as if this place isn't already oozing with that.
> 
> "Safe space"? As fun of a word that is to use it hardly applies to the situation here. Save that buzzword bullshit for the actual soyboys it applies to.


I get charged 50 cents for instant pay so I haven't used it for months. Is your fee the same?


----------



## BigBadJohn

1.5xorbust said:


> I propose that Uber only pay us once a month. It should drive out at least 50% of the ant population and bring driver fares up to a reasonable amount.


Wouldn't that defeat Ubers purpose? The more drivers the less they pay since flooding the market with drivers strategy creates the cut throat competition between drivers clambering for the next pax. Plus they are making a Kings Ransom on the multiple daily cash out scheme. They'll never give up that slot machine.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus

goneubering said:


> I get charged 50 cents for instant pay so I haven't used it for months. Is your fee the same?


Yeah, although today it seems to be free.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Yeah I don't expect it to happen. It was just a thought in my never ending quest to skin the cat another way.


BigBadJohn said:


> Wouldn't that defeat Ubers purpose? The more drivers the less they pay since flooding the market with drivers strategy creates the cut throat competition between drivers clambering for the next pax. Plus they are making a Kings Ransom on the multiple daily cash out scheme. They'll never give up that slot machine.


----------



## steveK2016

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah I don't expect it to happen. It was just a thought in my never ending quest to skin the cat another way.


#CullTheHerd


----------



## goneubering

MaximusMurkimus said:


> Yeah, although today it seems to be free.


How often do you use Instant Pay each week?


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

Brian G. said:


> Yay I can pay for my escort today! Time to cash out!


Hopefully she is low mileage...



BigBadJohn said:


> Until tomorrow afternoon!!


Bring it on. I'd love to continue to make several hundred per night. #CullTheHerd #ShakeOutWeakHands


----------



## SaintCl89

wonderfulcarscent said:


> Why would you do rides for that ghetto service right now? Do you keep your Lyft AMP on day and night to earn more tips too?


Keep my amp proudly lit all day just for you


----------



## Jo3030

henrygates said:


> The new surge map is way too ambiguous. It only shows the highest surge for the whole area and not the exact surge amounts for each grid like it used to. They've made it impossible to know what the actual surge rate is for the different shades!


Uber being shady.


----------



## Nonya busy

BLBorgia said:


> Payments don't work on a daily basis since their app. "Upgrade." I dont trust Uber so I never drive when payments arent working. I try to avoid issues because their customer "support" is useless.


And everyone told me I was just being too paranoid when I said I cash out every $50 because I don't trust Fuber with my money.


----------



## BigBadJohn

goneubering said:


> How often do you use Instant Pay each week?


Never have. I like to live on the edge

My new theory is that Uber will soon jack up the cash out price to $1 per cash out transaction. You know, since .50 per hit x's 275,000 x 5 x per day doesn't even come close to covering the expenses to maintain the cash out software bugs.


----------



## Jerryk2

Hi guys, what's going on? I haven't driven in 3 weeks due to crappy $3.37 rides. Did something worse happen?


----------



## goneubering

henrygates said:


> If the pay processing issues were keeping drivers off the roads, it worked in our favor. My city was surging like I'd never seen last night. Made a lot of money. Screenshotted everything and verified the trips, no issues. Calculations were running about 5 hours behind.
> 
> People were freaking out and refusing to drive. Makes no sense.


People who refused to drive only hurt themselves. It was a huge panic over nothing but at least it did create some surge for a while. Now on to the next imaginary crisis!!


----------



## Lyftsucks

Mighty Mo said:


> Responsibility to it's drivers?! The app is FREEEEEEE........and I believe we're independent contractors, it's the independent part people always have a problem with.


Really the app is free. Don't think so moron. Part of the fare goes to uber, sometimes over 50% you moron. Every comment you made gets more pathetic than the one before it. STUPID.


----------



## teh744

Lessthanminimum said:


> Every time I pick up a Lyft Pax my car needs decontaminated. I really really hate everything about Lyft.
> 
> Uber is the Walmart of ridesharing while Lyft is the Big Lots.
> 
> My acceptance rate for Lyft is dropped to 8% because they never tell me how many miles it is to pick up a Pax and I'm not guessing.


I think your right. Two Sundays ago I tried getting enough Lyft rides to get the bonus..... all were base fare(4.12). Wasting my time.......


----------



## Hrea Gentron

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah I don't expect it to happen. It was just a thought in my never ending quest to skin the cat another way.


You ever tried starting at the neck and working your way down towards the legs with the blade?


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Hrea Gentron said:


> You ever tried starting at the neck and working your way down towards the legs with the blade?


No. No I haven't.


----------



## Seatacdriver

Instant pay still down. San Fransisco news reporting people will be paid on weekly deposit date.
Did you all hear, Uber is going to buy a Middle East Rideshare company for approx 2.5 billion? 
Coincidence?


----------



## wonderfulcarscent

Seatacdriver said:


> Instant pay still down. San Fransisco news reporting people will be paid on weekly deposit date.
> Did you all hear, Uber is going to buy a Middle East Rideshare company for approx 2.5 billion?
> Coincidence?


You thought the problem was fixed? Jokes on you, or a lot of us... I guess.


----------



## Alex Driver

Same - I started doing doordash, they charge $2.50 to cash out. You can only do it once per day. I am just doing it to survive - food, gas. I still do Uber in the hopes I get my cash on Wednesday like usual so I can pay my car, insurance, and phone. Rent will be do next week, so they better have it straightened out by then, or I will have to be on doordash for 60 hours lol


----------



## Nonya busy

Seatacdriver said:


> Instant pay still down. San Fransisco news reporting people will be paid on weekly deposit date.
> Did you all hear, Uber is going to buy a Middle East Rideshare company for approx 2.5 billion?
> Coincidence?


No coincidence. They screw people intentionally and act like it's no big deal.


----------



## goneubering

Seatacdriver said:


> Instant pay still down. San Fransisco news reporting people will be paid on weekly deposit date.
> Did you all hear, Uber is going to buy a Middle East Rideshare company for approx 2.5 billion?
> Coincidence?


Instant pay worked for me. Where did you hear Uber is buying a company?



Alex Driver said:


> Same - I started doing doordash, they charge $2.50 to cash out. You can only do it once per day. I am just doing it to survive - food, gas. I still do Uber in the hopes I get my cash on Wednesday like usual so I can pay my car, insurance, and phone. Rent will be do next week, so they better have it straightened out by then, or I will have to be on doordash for 60 hours lol


$2.50 is outrageous!!


----------



## Seatacdriver

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-hailing-rival-careem-bloomberg-idUSKCN1LX1VD


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

I love that they are waiving the 50 cent fee right now

I feel like JG Wentworth!


----------



## goneubering

Seatacdriver said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-hailing-rival-careem-bloomberg-idUSKCN1LX1VD


Thx. It seems like another bad idea but it does indicate Uber has much deeper pockets than some posters on this forum think they have.


----------



## Steve appleby

instant pay is down YET AGAIN. LOL


----------



## Nonya busy

Jerryk2 said:


> Hi guys, what's going on? I haven't driven in 3 weeks due to crappy $3.37 rides. Did something worse happen?


Fuber only gets worse in every aspect. Earnings go down, etc......


----------



## Uber Dog

MaximusMurkimus said:


> It's been down since around 2 PM yesterday and you can't cash out nor see your earnings.
> 
> Not stopping us from doing RIDES though, how convenient


uber shit app always down on weekends so driver cannot get paid for days

wait until you are hit by another driver

fake insurance, no rental car, no lost wages, nada

there is a reason uber lost $5 billion last year alone


----------



## goneubering

Must not be system wide. I cashed out today. No problem.


----------



## steveK2016

Nonya busy said:


> Fuber only gets worse in every aspect. Earnings go down, etc......


Must not have gotten the memo tonight, maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Jerryk2

How much did you make coming back? And how do You get double the base fare than I do for xl?


----------



## Nonya busy

goneubering said:


> Thx. It seems like another bad idea but it does indicate Uber has much deeper pockets than some posters on this forum think they have.


Of course they do. They don't have any real expenses. All the expenses on the drivers. Only expenses they have are really investments.



steveK2016 said:


> Must not have gotten the memo tonight, maybe tomorrow?


You must be making a killing with your photoshop gig.


----------

